# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2009



## João Soares (1 Jul 2009 às 00:00)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## João Soares (1 Jul 2009 às 00:42)

Bem, que calorão ! 

Estão *22,1ºC* com *91 %* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Skizzo (1 Jul 2009 às 01:11)

Temperature muito estável nos 22,6ºC. Penso que até mesmo P.Rubras vai registar noite tropical, mas como está avariada é mais uma que não conta


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Jul 2009 às 02:16)

Sigo com 20.8ºC e humidade elevada como relatam os meus conterrâneos, que tempo horrível e ao mesmo tempo estranho para esta região   Até a água do mar parece ir na onda da anormalidade


----------



## vegastar (1 Jul 2009 às 08:33)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Junho 2009*

Bom dia,

Noite tropical com mínima de 21.2ºC e muita humidade no ar (Ponto de orvalho a rondar os 20ºC).

O céu está muito nublado por nuvens baixas e sigo com 23.9ºC, HR 80%, 1019.3mb.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jul 2009 às 12:09)

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *21,7ºC* 

A Humidade oscilou entre os *79 %* e os *93 %*

Céu parcialmente limpo, tirando alguns cumulus humilis.
Vento fraco de S (isto hoje vai aquecer Gaia)

Temperatura Actual: *28,1ºC*

Mais um belo dia de praia !


----------



## Skizzo (1 Jul 2009 às 13:33)

Minima de 22,0ºC, já são tantas as noites tropicais que já perdi a conta


----------



## João Soares (1 Jul 2009 às 20:39)

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de 28,7ºC ( por volta das 14h)

Dia de muito nebulosidade mas mesmo assim muito abafado, com vento sempre fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,5ºC* 

[lá se vai a mínima]


----------



## vinc7e (1 Jul 2009 às 20:52)

Boas,

por aqui máxima de *30.0ºC*

neste  momento *22.5ºC*


----------



## jose leça (1 Jul 2009 às 22:51)

Boa noite amigos das temperaturas, e não só.

Também não fugi à regra: Noite tropical com 21,3ºC de mínima e 25,3ºC de máxima. Notava-se o ar "abafado" principalmente dentro do meu local de trabalho. Tive de ligar o AC do gabinete, com 27ºC e a humidade alta.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jul 2009 às 22:59)

Boa noite.
Um dia que começou encoberto, lentamente ficou parcialmente nublado, tendo ficado encoberto a partir sensivelmente das 17h. Vento fraco. Sensação de tempo _abafadito_...
A Tmin foi de 16,5ºC e a Tmáx foi de 27,5ºC.
Nos últimos dias *vira-o-disco-e-toca-o-mesmo*
Parece que a coisa cá pelo litoral norte se manterá assim nos próximos dias - tipo _*"toi-ota"*_ que veio para ficar


----------



## João Soares (2 Jul 2009 às 00:06)

_Extremos do dia 01.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *28,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *20,1ºC* [Batido os 21,7ºC por volta das 22h]
Média: *24,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Dia de muita nebulosidade_
______________________________________________________________

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,7ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jul 2009 às 03:14)

Mais um dia atípico por aqui.
De dia , o Verão parece tímido.
À noite,  exalta os seus odores.
De dia encoberto,  não excede os 24º;
à noite ,não baixa dos 19/20º , Sempre sem vento.Dia e noite.Coisa rara.
Mais uma noite de Verão.
Claro que não temos por aqui os 25º que Faro agora regista,
mas  na temperatura da água do Oceano  , podemos sorrir. 
Ainda 20º . De novo , céu encoberto de nuvens baixas...


----------



## Veterano (2 Jul 2009 às 08:37)

Depois de uma viagem por Lisboa e Algarve, eis-me de regresso!

  Sigo com 20º, HR muito elevada, alguns chuviscos muito fracos, vento fraco.

  Não notei grande diferença nestas condições pelo país que percorri, sempre céu nublado, sem chuva, muita humidade, enfim, parece quase um clima tropical.


----------



## João Soares (2 Jul 2009 às 11:28)

Bom dia ! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *19,8ºC*

Alguns _cumulus humilis_ e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23,6ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jul 2009 às 11:49)

Bom dia.
Mais uma noite não-tropical... Só para *destoar* dos colegas da zona!
Tive uma Tmín de 15,0ºC
A temperatura actual é de 25,0ºC, com vento fraco - não sei precisar o quadrante - e céu nublado (a olho diria 50-60% de nebulosidade).


----------



## João Soares (2 Jul 2009 às 15:34)

Boas Tardes !! 

Céu completamente limpo e vento fraco de _W_

Temperatura Actual: *22.9ºC*

De momento, a máxima até ao momento é de 24,0ºC


----------



## Skizzo (2 Jul 2009 às 15:59)

Tive mais uma minima tropical, 20,4ºC.

Por agora 27,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Jul 2009 às 22:56)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

A Mínima está a ser batida consecutivamente.

Temperatura Actual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Jul 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 02.Junho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *18,3ºC* [Batido os 19,8ºC por volta das 23h45]

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Algumas nuvens de manhã, e durante a tarde céu limpo_

____________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,4ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (3 Jul 2009 às 00:06)

21,1ºC por aqui

A máxima foi de 28,0ºC


----------



## Skizzo (3 Jul 2009 às 02:16)

Agora 20,5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jul 2009 às 02:51)

*Resumo do dia 02*:
Começou encoberto, com Tmin de *15,0ºC* e vento fraco.
Foi aquecendo até sensivelmente as 12h, altura em que atingiu a Tmáx de *26,0ºC*; o céu começou a ficar pouco nublado e o vento passou a soprar moderado (aparentemente de oeste).
Durante a tarde a temperatura estabilizou à volta dos *23,0ºC* e o céu ficou limpo, com vento fraco a moderado (por curtos períodos) do mesmo quadrante.
À noite o céu apresentou-se limpo, com vento fraco e temperatura abaixo dos *20,0ºC*.
Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, sem vento, e com temperatura de *12,0ºC* - mais fresquinho que o habitual...
Boa noite


----------



## Veterano (3 Jul 2009 às 08:33)

Bom dia. A manhã começou com céu limpo, mas começou a encobrir com nuvens pouco compactas. Sigo com 18º e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jul 2009 às 12:25)

Bom dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *16,5ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (3 Jul 2009 às 14:42)

Chuva fraca ! 

Temperatura Actual: *22,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (3 Jul 2009 às 14:45)

Aqui em Rio Tinto ainda não chove, céu encoberto, vento moderado de sudoeste.


----------



## Skizzo (3 Jul 2009 às 14:56)

Minima de 17,8ºC

A máxima foi de 24,7ºC.

Agora estão 23,3ºC. Não chove.


----------



## martinus (3 Jul 2009 às 16:22)

Uma tarde de Verão à moda do Minho: chuva fraca e temperatura a rondar os 21 C.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jul 2009 às 18:35)

João Soares disse:


> Chuva fraca !



Aquela chuva fraca, fez um acumulado de *0,3mm* ! 

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jul 2009 às 21:15)

João Soares disse:


> Chuva fraca !
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *22,7ºC*



Tem chuvido muito?
Por cá é um deserto...


----------



## João Soares (3 Jul 2009 às 21:21)

Pedro disse:


> Tem chuvido muito?
> Por cá é um deserto...



Correcção : Chovido  
O Muito que chove não é suficiente. Além de que, por cá o que chove é pouquíssimo.
Pelo menos no Porto, deveríamos ter mais 150mm nesta altura e isso não se verifica.
É preciso mais chuva do que número de dias chuvosos. 

A seca continua, até quando ?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2009 às 00:05)

_Extremos do dia 03.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,3mm*
Precipitação Anual: *501 mm* [muito fraco] 
Resumo do dia: _Dia de muita nebulosidade o dia todo e chuva fraca!_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2009 às 01:46)

Chuvisco fraca !! 

Temperatura Actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## vegastar (4 Jul 2009 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

A noite hoje esteve frescota: Tmin de 16.9ºC.

Neste momento já vou com 21.8ºC, 76% HR.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jul 2009 às 08:46)

João Soares disse:


> Chuvisco fraca !!
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *19,5ºC*



Erro...
Achas pouco como disseste na anterior mensagem?
Por aqui nem sequer gota!

Houve nevoeiro?


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2009 às 10:36)

Bom dia !!



Pedro disse:


> Erro...



Era para ver se caias, foi de propósito 



Pedro disse:


> Achas pouco como disseste na anterior mensagem?
> Por aqui nem sequer gota!
> 
> Houve nevoeiro?



Claro que acho pouco, estamos em seca, e não é meia dúzia de pingas que mal nem acumulam 1mm , que nos vai tirar desta miséria (Hás-de aprender com o tempo) 

E é evidente que não houve formação de nevoeiro (tens que começar a ler aquele tópico que pediste, para aprenderes algo mais) 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *17,6ºC*

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (4 Jul 2009 às 12:28)

Boa tarde. Registo 20,3º, para uma HR de 59%. Céu parcialmente encoberto, vento moderado de oeste, ouvem-se aqui os motores do Grande Prémio da Cidade do Porto, no Circuito da Boavista!


----------



## Skizzo (4 Jul 2009 às 13:39)

minima foi de 18,6ºC

Agora estão 25,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2009 às 17:26)

A Temperatura Máxima registada em _Canidello_ foi de *25,4ºC*.

Alguns _cumulus mediocris_ e vento fraco de Oeste

Temperatura Actual: *24,3ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (4 Jul 2009 às 20:38)

Máxima foi de 26ºC

agora estão 22,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Jul 2009 às 21:02)

_Extremos do dia 04.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *17,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu parcialmente nublado_

---------------------------------------------------------------

Alguns cirrus e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,9ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2009 às 00:20)

Actualmente 20,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2009 às 02:26)

Céu encoberto pelo fogo-de-artifício. 

Temperatura Actual: *19,4ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2009 às 02:39)

20,4ºC por aqui


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2009 às 12:20)

Bons dias !! 

Fiquei surpreso quando a minha mãe disse esteve a chover, e vou ao pluviometro e reparo que acumulou *4,0mm*  

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *17,2ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2009 às 13:58)

Caiu um aguaceiro moderado mas de curta duração!

A Temperatura Actual é de *20,3ºC*

_EDIT (14h04):_

Continua a chover.


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jul 2009 às 14:12)

para variar um pouco, aqui ainda não chove. 

Minima foi de 19,3ºC

Agora estão 22,1ºC.

Céu totalmente encoberto. Uma pena que no último dia em que a água do mar vai estar quente está esta porcaria de tempo.


----------



## Veterano (5 Jul 2009 às 14:26)

Boa tarde. Depois de uma manhã em que tivemos chuva moderada até cerca das 11 horas, registo 21º e HR nos 70%. Vento moderado de oeste/noroeste, céu encoberto, ameaça chover novamente.

  Ontem esteve um dia de praia magnífico, com água morna no mar, hoje é para esquecer em termos de praia...


----------



## João Soares (5 Jul 2009 às 15:16)

O Vento aumento de intensidade e sopra de NO moderadamente.

Céu muito nublado e *19,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (5 Jul 2009 às 18:08)

A temperatura não se mexe praticamente, estão 21º e 62% de HR, muito vento de noroeste, as nuvens desfilam a correr...


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 05.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *4,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Chuva até as 15h depois abertas_

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2009 às 01:31)

Vê-se bem que o vento é diferente hoje à noite. Já estão 17,2ºC a esta hora, vai ser a noite mais fresca desde há algum tempo


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2009 às 02:01)

Boa noite.
O dia começou nublado e com chuva fraca a moderada (acumulei um total de 2 mm de precipitação) mas ao final do dia o céu resplandecia...limpinho como após o seu banho anual
A Tmáx. foi de 25,0ºC. Sigo agora com 11,5ºC...brrr! Sensação fresquinha no corpo! Mas agradável ao mesmo tempo pois serve para refrescar as casas.
Vamos lá a ver o que nos reserva esta semana - se será mais do mesmo ou então alguma mudança do padrão dos últimos tempos...


----------



## Veterano (6 Jul 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca com 17º e 62% de HR, vento fraco, algumas nuvens no céu, a nortada fará a sua aparição?


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2009 às 12:10)

Bom dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *15,1ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21,9ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2009 às 14:07)

Minima de 17,2ºC

A máxima foi de 24,9ºC, agora 24,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (6 Jul 2009 às 18:47)

Boas Tardes !! 

Dia passado na praia, com imensa nortada, água fria e bandeira vermelha  o que valeu foi a companhia. 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *22,9ºC*

Céu com alguns _cirrus uncinus_ e vento moderado a forte de N

Temperatura Actual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (6 Jul 2009 às 21:01)

Novidade para hoje, o vento forte de noroeste, que ainda se mantém moderado a estas horas!. Registo 18,5º e HR nos 61%. Céu parcialmente encoberto por nuvens altas, não me posso queixar de mau ambiente para trabalhar, está o fresco de que gosto.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2009 às 01:03)

Boa noite. Não tenho neste momento acesso à máxima do dia mas sei qual foi a mínima...*10ºC*; Uma boa temperatura para uma noite de julho
Parecia quase uma noite de inverno. Parece que o calor não rondou a nossa costa hoje já que o vento também se sentiu aqui nesta faixa interior - depois darei conta da máxima atingida, mas uma coisa é certa: o verão (o verdadeiro) não passou por cá!


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2009 às 02:08)

Boa Noite !! 

_Extremos do dia 06.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu parcialmente limpo e vento moderado a forte !_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Noite fresca e limpa.
Vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *15,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (7 Jul 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia. Registo 17,5º, com vento já moderado de noroeste, mesmo durante a noite não descansou!

  Nortada forte para a tarde na forja, a gelar a água do mar e a impossibilitar uma praia decente.


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2009 às 13:07)

Minima de 16,0ºC

Por agora 25,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2009 às 13:35)

Boa Tarde !! 

Manhã fresca com mínima de *14,5ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e uma ventania dos diabos.
Hoje, a praia tá fraca com vento forte e frio, bandeira vermelha, enfim... 

Temperatura Actual: *21,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (7 Jul 2009 às 14:32)

Por Rio Tinto sigo com 24,5º, nortada moderada a forte, imagino como deve estar junto ao mar!


----------



## João Soares (7 Jul 2009 às 16:38)

Veterano disse:


> Por Rio Tinto sigo com 24,5º, nortada moderada a forte, imagino como deve estar junto ao mar!



Veterano, junto ao mar está uma ventania _do catano_. Pior que daquela vez em que te conheci 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A  Temperatura Máxima foi de uns frescos e desagradáveis *22,6ºC*

Céu limpo e vento forte de *NW*

Temperatura Actual: *21,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2009 às 17:03)

Por aqui pelo centro a máxima foi de 26,0ºC.

Agora estão 24,9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2009 às 22:49)

BOM DIA...
Um dia de verão a saber a outono. Ventinho qb...
A Tmín foi de *11,0ºC* e a Tmáx foi de *23,5ºC*
Não foi muito diferente do dia 6 em que registei Tmín de 10,0ºC e Tmáx de 22,5ºC
Parece que a praia está de "férias" aqui pela zona, depois de vários dias de verdadeiro verão à beira-mar, com água "algarviada"...
Boa noite aos "meteorologicómanos" do costume...


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jul 2009 às 23:21)

a água ainda está melhor que o Algarve, o pior é o vento 

Temp act: 20,3ºC


----------



## Veterano (7 Jul 2009 às 23:25)

Skizzo disse:


> a água ainda está melhor que o Algarve, o pior é o vento
> 
> Temp act: 20,3ºC



  Pois olha, Skizzo, mete-te dentro da água e já não sentes o vento, é um velho truque de uma tribo índia...


----------



## João Soares (8 Jul 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 07.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia : _Céu parcialmente limpo e vento forte_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado

Temperatura Actual: *17,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Jul 2009 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Manhã mais calma em termos de vento, registo 18º, vento fraco, céu sem nuvens, antevisão de mais calor...


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jul 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia
Por aqui também tudo calmo, manhã cheia de sol, sem vento.


----------



## João Soares (8 Jul 2009 às 12:38)

Bons Dias !! 

A mínima, em _Canidelo City_, foi mais fresca que ontem. Registei *14,3ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NO

Temperatura Actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jul 2009 às 13:42)

Minima de 16,9ºC

por agora 27,5ºC e vai subindo rapidamente


----------



## João Soares (8 Jul 2009 às 17:25)

A Máxima até ao momento é de 24,7ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *24,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2009 às 18:58)

Boa tarde!
Um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco\moderado de norte\noroeste.
Um dia já agradável, ligeiramente a descair para o quente durante a tarde.
A Tmáx foi de *26,0ºC*.
A temp actual é de *25,0ºC* e corre ainda um vento a tender para o fraco dos mesmos quadrantes.
Já em relação à mínima - esta veio estragar a minha média pois ainda não tinha descido dos 10ºC... A Tmín de hoje foi de *9,0ºC*. Ou seja, hoje tive uma amplitude térmica interessante - isto fez com que sentisse no corpo o calor da tarde...
Durante a manhã desloquei-me à praia e o vento já pelas 9h fazia-se sentir, tendo-se feito notar com maior impacto pelas 13h...confirmo que a temperatura da água do mar estava boa mas o vento fazia sentir o seu efeito nefasto. Mas parece que já terá baixado a temperatura marinha nos últimos 3 dias.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jul 2009 às 19:12)

Maxima: 28,8ºC

Actual: 25,8ºC


----------



## Veterano (8 Jul 2009 às 22:25)

Registo 20,2º e HR nos 64%. Vento algo moderado de noroeste, mas não desagradável, sem dúvida que hoje se sentiu mais o calor.


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2009 às 00:17)

_Extremos do dia 08.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu limpo e vento moderado_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jul 2009 às 00:46)

Boa noite 
Sigo com céu estrelado, brisa de NW.

Temp actual: 17.4ºC
HR: 76%
Pressão: 1016.4hPa


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2009 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Registo 19,8º e céu limpo, para já vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2009 às 11:03)

Um começo de dia solarengo, sol brilhante, agradável até...
Talvez seja mais um dia quente - não muito...mas com uma amplitude térmica apreciável.
A Tmín foi de *11,0ºC*.

Bom dia


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2009 às 11:42)

Bom dia !! 

Manhã fresca com mínima de *15,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado

Temperatura Actual: *22,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jul 2009 às 13:47)

minima de 18,5ºC

actualmente 28,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2009 às 15:01)

Boas Tardes !! 

Até o momento, a máxima não foi além dos 24,3ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jul 2009 às 21:37)

Maxima 28,3ºC

actual 22,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (9 Jul 2009 às 23:29)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (10 Jul 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 09.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,1ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu limpo._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2009 às 00:42)

Dia de céu limpo embora das 15h ao início da noite parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. A Tmín foi de 10,0ºC e quanto à máxima perdi o valor...raisparta o sensor que é tão sensível!
Sigo agora com 16,0ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco - discreta brisa...

Bons sonhos


----------



## João Soares (10 Jul 2009 às 02:08)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *15,8ºC*

Até Amanhã !!


----------



## Veterano (10 Jul 2009 às 08:35)

Bom dia. O nevoeiro regressou ao litoral norte, sigo com 16º, grandes bancos de nevoeiro, vento fraco, pouco sol vamos ter hoje junto ao mar!


----------



## João Soares (10 Jul 2009 às 12:34)

Bom dia !! 

Como o *Veterano* disse, é bem, o nevoeiro regressou ao Litoral Norte 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *13,9ºC*

Alguma neblina e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2009 às 12:40)

João Soares disse:


> Bom dia !!
> 
> Como o *Veterano* disse, é bem, o nevoeiro regressou ao Litoral Norte
> 
> ...



Olá boa tarde!

Por aqui vou com 10.0ºC a mais em relação há tua temperatura.

Uns estão há sombra,outros estão ao sol.

Não há direito.


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jul 2009 às 14:47)

Nevoeiro não chegou ao interior da cidade, a tarde é de sol, mas está mais fresco que nos dias anteriores.

A mínima foi de 17ºC

Agora estão 26,2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2009 às 15:44)

Boa tarde _"meteorologicómanos" _de portugal.

Cabe-me apresentar a tarde - céu praticamente limpo, com alguma neblina. Vento fraco a moderado, aparentemente de noroeste. 
Sem ser um dia muito quente, é um dia em que se sua um bocadito - alguma humidade no ar...
A *Tmín* foi de *11,0ºC* e a *Tmáx* (até ao momento foi de *27,0ºC*.
Sigo com *24,5ºC* (*Tactual*)


----------



## João Soares (10 Jul 2009 às 18:27)

A Máxima de hoje foi de *23,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *19,9ºC* (desde as 15h30 que a temperatura varia entre os 20,3º e os 19,9ºC)


----------



## Veterano (10 Jul 2009 às 23:09)

O vento do mar não engana: está novamente a trazer o famoso "Nevoeiro" do amigo John Carpenter!.

  Tarde de praia espectacular, vamos acordar amanhã envoltos em neblina, muito melhor que a nortada, principalmente para jogar ténis.


----------



## João Soares (11 Jul 2009 às 00:00)

_Extremos do dia 10.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2009 às 07:59)

Manhã de denso nevoeiro sobre o mar, aqui no Aviz já levantou um pouco.

  Estão 17,5º e HR nos 82%.

  Excelente para quem sofre de reumatismo.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Jul 2009 às 08:32)

E aquela lenga-lenga do céu temporariamente muito nublado durante a madrugada e manhã no litoral Oeste a norte do cabo tal , regressou
e ameaça instalar-se para os próximos dias.







[/URL][/IMG]

E hoje até não é só a faixa costeira.
Por aqui, nevoeiro não muito denso e 16,1º.Vento fraco...


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jul 2009 às 10:27)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu muito nublado, com brisa de NW.
Temp. actual 17.6ºC
HR: 86%

Tmin. 16.9ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2009 às 12:14)

Boa tarde.
Depois de uma noite e manhã fresquitas, com uma *Tmín* de *13,5ºC*, com nevoeiro qb, o céu já vai ficando limpo - permanece uma bruma no ar - e a *temp.actual* é de *22,5ºC*.
Bons fenómenos - eh, eh! Parece que estão ausentes os _fenómenos_ _meteorológicos_ que todos pretendem, mas como a silly season do futebol anda aí, nem se nota a falta de condições atmosféricas "esquisitas"...


----------



## João Soares (11 Jul 2009 às 13:02)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,7ºC*

Manhã de nevoeiro. O Nevoeiro tem vindo a dissipar-se mas não totalmente.

Temperatura Actual: *19,1ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Jul 2009 às 14:56)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Tardes !!
> 
> ...
> 
> Manhã de nevoeiro. O Nevoeiro tem vindo a dissipar-se mas não totalmente.



E nesta altura já só toca a nós este cinzento que aos poucos vai desgrudando...






[/URL][/IMG]

É a triste sina do litoral norte,em muitos dias de Verão...


----------



## João Soares (11 Jul 2009 às 15:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> E nesta altura já só toca a nós este cinzento que aos poucos vai desgrudando...
> 
> É a triste sina do litoral norte,em muitos dias de Verão...



Podes crer !
Por um lado somos diferentes do resto do país!
Enquanto vemos uns a sufocar de calor, nos aqui temos sempre o AC ligado e não pagamos 

---------------------------------------

A Máxima até agora foi de 20,3ºC

Céu nublado e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *18,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2009 às 15:43)

Boa tarde.
Céu limpo e alguma neblina.
22,0ºC de temperatura actual - já tive 24,0ºC

Quanto ao litoral - o nevoeiro mantém-se mas não em todo o litoral norte; de Viana do castelo para cima nem vê-lo...


----------



## Veterano (11 Jul 2009 às 17:06)

De manhã fui a Bragança e já regressei. Havia nevoeiro até à barreira dos montes do Marão, de forma contínua. De tarde, o aquecimento fê-lo desaparecer, registo 22º no Aviz, céu limpo, deve estar uma rica tarde de praia.


----------



## João Soares (11 Jul 2009 às 19:34)

Por volta das 16h, o céu limpou completamente.

Mas, por agora, o céu volta a encobrir-se

A Máxima e a temperatura Actual de *21,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jul 2009 às 20:28)

*18,0ºC* de temp. actual, céu limpo e vento fraco - muito bom fim de tarde, sim senhor! A neblina\nevoeiro ainda não quer nada connosco aqui na zona.
A *Tmáx* foi de *24,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jul 2009 às 20:58)

Min: 17,9ºC
Max: 23,4ºC

actual: 20,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Jul 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 11.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Nevoeiro e muita nebulosidade._

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2009 às 11:10)

Bom dia. Estava um sol radioso, já começa a encobrir com nuvens altas provenientes do mar. Sigo com 20,5º e 64% de HR, vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## João Soares (12 Jul 2009 às 14:56)

Boas Tardes !

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *15,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2009 às 16:29)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas/médias - mas o sol ainda faz a sua aparição...
A temp. actual é de *24,5ºC*.
A tmín foi de *11,5ºC* e a Tmáx de *27,5ºC* (penso que não voltará a ser atingida)
Uma boa tarde - e, proveniente da Suiça, bem vindo futebol de 1ª


----------



## Skizzo (12 Jul 2009 às 18:35)

Min: 18,1ºC
Max: 26,2ºC

temp actual: 24ºC

céu nublado


----------



## João Soares (12 Jul 2009 às 19:16)

Nevoeiro ! 

Temperatura Actual: *23,1ºC*

A Máxima foi de *24,7ºC*


----------



## João Soares (12 Jul 2009 às 20:44)

Nevoeiro:







Já morrinha ! 

Temperatura Actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jul 2009 às 21:50)

Começa a cair neste momento um *orvalho* fino; esperemos que caia mais alguma coisa e acumule...
Vou regar a relva
Céu encoberto e *19,5ºC* de temperatura; vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (12 Jul 2009 às 22:11)

Depois de uma tarde bem agradável, muito sol e apenas uma ligeira brisa de oeste, eis que regressa o nevoeiro, acompanhado de algumas nuvens, tudo isto a partir das 18 horas.

  Parecia que de repente tinhamos passado para outro planeta, mas não, trata-se apenas do litoral norte...


----------



## João Soares (12 Jul 2009 às 23:57)

_Extremos do dia 12.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu limpo durante a tarde e nevoeiro pela noite._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nevoeiro pouco denso e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*




Veterano disse:


> Depois de uma tarde bem agradável, muito sol e apenas uma ligeira brisa de oeste, eis que regressa o nevoeiro, acompanhado de algumas nuvens, tudo isto a partir das 18 horas.
> 
> Parecia que de repente tinhamos passado para outro planeta, mas não, trata-se apenas do litoral norte...



Sim, realmente fui muito rápida a mudança. De céu limpo para Nevoeiro.

As pessoas estavam a comentar que ainda ia chover e a procissão ainda não tinha passado


----------



## Veterano (13 Jul 2009 às 08:34)

Bom dia. O nevoeiro partiu para férias, está uma manhã luminosa, quase sem nuvens, com 18,7º, vento fraco, um bom início de semana.


----------



## João Soares (13 Jul 2009 às 12:09)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *15,6ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,5ºC*


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2009 às 12:40)

Braga..

Mais uma manhã fresca, agora com alguma nublosidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jul 2009 às 18:21)

Boa tarde.
Dia que começou encoberto com chuva fraca ainda de madrugada.
Pela manhã bem cedo céu limpo, vento fraco e uma Tmín de *13,5ºC*.
Pela tarde o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, com vento fraco a moderado (aparentemente de Oeste). Tmáx de *25,0ºC*.

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado e temperatura de *20,0ºC*

A praia hoje esteve um "espectáculo", com céu praticamente limpo, ligeira brisa de oeste - ajudou a refrescar um pouco pois a sensação era de calor na pele
Só não esteve 5***** porque a água - lá tive que tomar o meu banho rápido - estava verdadeiramente fresca (14ºC como ontem?).


----------



## Veterano (13 Jul 2009 às 19:26)

Fim de tarde espectacular, céu limpo, 20º de temperatura, brisa fraca de oeste, Verão fresco sabe bem...


----------



## João Soares (13 Jul 2009 às 22:07)

Boas Noites !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de 25,1ºC

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,7ºC*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Estação da Serra do Pilar já está activada


----------



## Veterano (13 Jul 2009 às 22:22)

Noite agradável, não estão mais de 18º, o nevoeiro mantém-se afastado, sem vento, este fresco sabe tão bem...


----------



## martinus (13 Jul 2009 às 23:19)

Está a chover em Braga, situação de chuva fraca. Temperatura a rondar os 17 C. (weather Underground).


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jul 2009 às 23:40)

As nuvens começam a cercar a área; parece que poderei ter alguma chuva fraca durante a madrugada.
Esta noite também tive chuvisco mas nem acumulou...
Uma boa noite e até amanhã


----------



## João Soares (14 Jul 2009 às 00:41)

_Extremos do dia 13.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu parcialmente limpo._

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,7ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (14 Jul 2009 às 02:01)

Min: 17,5ºC
Max: 25,1ºC

actual: 19,4ºC


----------



## Skizzo (14 Jul 2009 às 02:03)

João Soares disse:


> A Estação da Serra do Pilar já está activada



Finalmente, uma estação em todo o distrito do Porto a funcionar.


----------



## João Soares (14 Jul 2009 às 06:38)

Bom dia ! 

A Mínima, até ao momento, é de *15,3ºC*
Céu nublado e vento fraco

A Temperatura Actual é de *18,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (14 Jul 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia. Manhã de chuva fraca, com 18,3º, vento fraco a moderado de oeste, está uma Primav..., perdão, um Verão envergonhado.


----------



## Skizzo (14 Jul 2009 às 13:13)

reparei que a S.Pilar é REUMA, por isso nesse caso não é a única, temos a de Massarelos também. Quanto a EMA's é que não há nenhuma a funcionar neste momento.

Minima: 18,7ºC

para já vou com 24ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2009 às 18:47)

Bom fim de tarde

Hoje o dia parece uma fotocópia de ontem; de manhãzinha céu pouco nublado, durante o final da manhã e início da tarde céu encoberto com vento moderado Oeste (aparente) e depois a ficar pouco nublado e o vento a tender a fraco.
A *Tmín* foi de *13,5ºC* e a *Tmáx* de *23,5ºC* - um dia ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem.

Resumindo: nada de novo...


----------



## João Soares (14 Jul 2009 às 19:56)

Boas Tardes !! 

Dia de algum calor e máxima de *26,1ºC*

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2009 às 21:34)

João Soares disse:


> Boas Tardes !!
> 
> Dia de algum calor e máxima de *26,1ºC*
> 
> ...



Tiveste precipitação?

Por aqui a máxima foi bem mais baixa:21.8ºC!
Nem parece que estão no NOrte de Portugal!!!


----------



## Skizzo (14 Jul 2009 às 21:36)

Máxima de 25,7ºC

actual: 20,4ºC


----------



## meteo (14 Jul 2009 às 21:39)

Máxima no centro do Porto inferior á zona costeira(dados do João Soares)..Não deve haver muitos dias que tal sucede em dias de calor


----------



## João Soares (14 Jul 2009 às 21:48)

Pedro disse:


> Tiveste precipitação?



Se eu tivesse precipitação diria 

Por falar nisso, lembro-me que a Estação de Anadia e Braga têm 0,1mm registado, as 6h e às 7h , respectivamente.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------



meteo disse:


> Máxima no centro do Porto inferior á zona costeira(dados do João Soares)..Não deve haver muitos dias que tal sucede em dias de calor



Por acaso, até me surpreendi. Mas acontece. 

A Estação da Serra do Pilar teve uma máxima muito perto dos 25ºC 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (14 Jul 2009 às 22:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Resumindo: nada de novo...



 Confirmo essa "novidade": Manhã enevoada e fresca, meio/fim de tarde com sol e vento fraco de oeste, temperaturas amenas, sinto-me quase no norte da Europa.

 Sigo com 19,5º, espero que continue este panorama.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jul 2009 às 23:01)

Boa noite
Por aqui sigo com céu estrelado, brisa de NW.
Temp. actual: 18.1ºC
HR:70%

Tmax. 26.2ºC
Tmin. 15.3ºC


----------



## Skizzo (14 Jul 2009 às 23:05)

meteo disse:


> Máxima no centro do Porto inferior á zona costeira(dados do João Soares)..Não deve haver muitos dias que tal sucede em dias de calor



Sim é raro 

Parabéns João Soares ultrapassaste-me hoje


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 00:05)

_Extremos do dia 15.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *26,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Nublado de manhã, tornado-se parcialmente limpo ao longo da tarde_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Jul 2009 às 08:34)

Bom dia. Manhã agradável, com 16,5º, vento fraco, céu quase limpo.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 11:58)

Bom Dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi fresca de *14,3ºC* [A Estação da Serra do Pilar também teve uma mínima nos 13ºC] 

Céu limpo e vento fraco, e já muito calor

Temperatura Actual: *24,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 14:32)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Máxima até ao momento é de 25,1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *24,4ºC*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoje a estação de Lamas de Mouro deve ter tido uma mínima a rondar os 4ºC


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 15:25)

Minima: 16,2ºC

actual: 26,4ºC

a estação de P.Rubras regressou finalmente. Veremos quanto tempo durará até à próxima avaria...


----------



## Veterano (15 Jul 2009 às 15:38)

Skizzo disse:


> a estação de P.Rubras regressou finalmente. Veremos quanto tempo durará até à próxima avaria...



  Alguém faz ideia de que tipo de avarias está sujeita a estação de Pedras Rubras?


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2009 às 18:28)

Ainda é uma diferença bastante considerável, os valores entre P.Rubras e a Serra do Pilar (*Daniel Vilão*, aproveita a tua estadia no Porto para verificar onde está a estação da Serra do Pilar!).

Às 17h locais (16h UTC):





E enquanto na serra do Pilar o vento era fraco a moderado de leste, em P. Rubras era fraco a moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 18:53)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Máxima hoje registada foi de *25,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
Excelente dia de praia ! Com um ventinho quente 

Temperatura Actual: *21,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 19:01)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda é uma diferença bastante considerável, os valores entre P.Rubras e a Serra do Pilar (*Daniel Vilão*, aproveita a tua estadia no Porto para verificar onde está a estação da Serra do Pilar!).



E a da Serra do Pilar nem é de perto nem de longe a Reuma mais quente da zona. O Bonfim e a Sé na cidade do Porto batia-a aos pontos 

Anyway, neste momento 24,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 19:12)

Skizzo disse:


> E a da Serra do Pilar nem é de perto nem de longe a Reuma mais quente da zona. O Bonfim e a Sé na cidade do Porto batia-a aos pontos



Mas as estações das Sé e do Bonfim não são, nem nunca serão, representativas da cidade do Porto (só servem para outros fins). Já que não têm fiabilidade nenhuma.

Já a estação da Serra do Pilar representa, como sempre representou e muito bem a cidade do Porto.
Agora dá para comparar bem a situação de Pedras Rubras com a da Serra do Pilar.
Hoje, os extremos da Serra do Pilar foram a volta dos 13º de mínima aos 26º de máxima.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 19:16)

talvez, mas as reumas servem para isso mesmo. Uma coisa posso garantir eu, a zona da Serra do Pilar não é tão quente como a zona central do Porto. Nunca foi, nunca será.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 19:27)

entretanto, podemos ir comparando as 2 estações. Penso que P.Rubras "poderá" ter uma minima superior, pelo menos enquanto a lestada não sufocar a Serra do Pilar fortemente.

às 17h







diferença de 4ºC a essa hora


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 19:41)

Skizzo disse:


> talvez, mas as reumas servem para isso mesmo. Uma coisa posso garantir eu, a zona da Serra do Pilar não é tão quente como a zona central do Porto. Nunca foi, nunca será.



Não percebes é nada disto. 

Quando entenderes diz-me para termos uma discussão inteligente 
Uma coisa e urbanismo e outra e Potencial Real de Calor .

-------

Temperatura Actual: *20,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 19:42)

João Soares disse:


> Não percebes é nada disto.
> 
> Quando entenderes diz-me para termos uma discussão inteligente
> Uma coisa e urbanismo e outra e Potencial Real de Calor .



Parabéns pela tua suprema inteligência. Moras aqui? Penso que não. Tás com 20? Pois eu 24.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 19:44)

Skizzo disse:


> entretanto, podemos ir comparando as 2 estações. Penso que P.Rubras "poderá" ter uma minima superior, pelo menos enquanto a lestada não sufocar a Serra do Pilar fortemente.
> 
> às 17h
> 
> ...



1ºCoisa - as 17 UTC equivalem as 18h (No Verão)

2ºCoisa - Se repares Pedras Rubras está com vento de NW; enquanto a Serra do Pilar está com vento de E (agora tira as tuas conclusões ou relê os seguimentos em que já discutimos as direcções do vento na cidade do Porto)


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 19:45)

e se tivessem as duas com vento de E, a de S.Pilar continuava a ser mais quente. Sempre foi mais quente no verão e fria no inverno. A proximidade com o mar é a principal causa.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 19:55)

Skizzo disse:


> Parabéns pela tua suprema inteligência. Moras aqui? Penso que não. Tás com 20? Pois eu 24.



Já os teus valores, também são aldrabados.
Não têm fiabilidade nenhuma. 
Desde quando é que já chegaste aos 35,0ºC este ano ? Máximo dos Máximos aos 33,5ºC / 34,0ºC

Para tua informação, a estação de Pedras Rubras e a da Serra do Pilar estão as duas praticamente a mesma distância ao mar.

Só que no IM a localização da estação da Serra do Pilar está ainda na zona de Oliveira do Douro (a antiga).

Vê se começas a perceber melhor as coisas que te dizem, e vê bem TODOS os dados fornecidos pelas estações. Já dá para tirares umas conclusões (se conseguires)


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 19:58)

João Soares disse:


> Já os teus valores, também são aldrabados.
> Não têm fiabilidade nenhuma.
> Desde quando é que já chegaste aos 35,0ºC este ano ? Máximo dos Máximos aos 33,5ºC / 34,0ºC



Olha se os meus são, os teus também são. E se reparaste nos outros threads, as minhas temperaturas nem foras as mais altas atingidas por membros da cidade. Ou os 36ºC registados por outros membros da cidade também são falsos. Cresce mas é. 

E se a localização da S.Pilar está mal posicionada a culpa é do IM e não de quem as vê.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 20:02)

Skizzo disse:


> Olha seu parvalhão, se os meus são, os teus também são. E se reparaste nos outros threads, as minhas temperaturas nem foras as mais altas atingidas por membros da cidade. Ou os 36ºC registados por outros membros da cidade também são falsos. Cresce mas é.
> 
> E se a localização da S.Pilar está mal posicionada a culpa é do IM e não de quem as vê.



Já discutimos isso das estações do wunderground que estão todas atrofiadas.
Muitos registam 40ºC (como já reparaste).
São todos dados falsos!

E quanto a estação da Serra deveria ser uma EMA está num Geofísico e as normais são dessa mesma estação, e porque é uma estação de MUITA fiablidade


----------



## psm (15 Jul 2009 às 20:03)

Skizzo disse:


> Olha seu parvalhão, se os meus são, os teus também são. E se reparaste nos outros threads, as minhas temperaturas nem foras as mais altas atingidas por membros da cidade. Ou os 36ºC registados por outros membros da cidade também são falsos. Cresce mas é.
> 
> E se a localização da S.Pilar está mal posicionada a culpa é do IM e não de quem as vê.





Usa outro termo para chamar alguemà atenção!
Há outras maneiras.


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 20:07)

não estou a falar de outros membros noutros sitios, estou a falar dos membros do Meteo Pt. 



Snifa disse:


> Um dia extremamente quente este!
> 
> Máxima do ano de *36.5 ºc* às 13:52 h
> 
> ...



ou os dados dele são falsos, mais 1,5ºC graus do que eu, parece impossível.

Já agora se deveria ser ou não EMA, não é o que estamos a discutir. Se o IM considera-a REUMA temos que a considerar como tal, pelo menos até ser alterada.
Desculpa se eu tenho dados mais elevados que tu, mas nem todos vivemos praticamente debaixo de água com neblina constante.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Jul 2009 às 20:10)

Cuidado com os termos que se usam...aqui pode e deve discutir-se com elevação.

Todos devemos melhorar constantemente as estações, vejam o exemplo da estação do *Z13* que, depois de alguns testes e melhoramentos, hoje regista provavelmente os dados mais fiáveis das estações amadoras de Bragança.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2009 às 20:37)

Voltamos à discussão de sempre!!

1º A cidade do Porto é, no verão, mais quente que P. Rubras. Alguém tem dúvidas quanto a isso?

2º Eu conheço a Serra do Pilar (Porto), e a Gago Coutinho (Lisboa). 
Se a estação da Serra do Pilar estiver junto ao mosteiro, então posso concluir que sim: a serra do Pilar é representativa do Porto. E porquê? Porque uma estação meteorológica deve estar num lugar arejado, e livre de obstáculos. Na Serra do Pilar parece-me haver condições para isso. Mas por não saber se está mesmo lá no alto, disse hà pouco, em tom de brincadeira, para o Daniel ir lá "inspeccionar" o lugar. 

3º A baixa do Porto, a Sé, ... , registam temperaturas mais elevadas que as  registadas na Serra do Pilar? Mas claro que sim! Estamos a falar de uma localização ao nível do mar, numa encosta virada a sul, com bloqueio do vento de norte. No entanto, não usufrui de condições para que seja aí instalada uma EMA. E porquê? Como disse atrás, é preciso um livre obstáculo para que uma estação possa definir um clima. 

Isto faz-me lembrar o tópico dos mais de 50ºC em Portugal. Não sei se alguma vez esteve essa temperatura em Portugal, mas sei que na baixa de Lisboa e do Porto, dadas as suas condições físicas (urbanização densa...) e condições geográficas (exposição a sul com bloqueio do vento a norte), em dias de sol e sem vento, chegam facilmente aos 35ºC. 
Mas isso são micro-climas que não se podem generalizar. E falando em Lisboa, podem estar 35ºC na baixa, e logo em cima do Marquês, espaço aberto, estarem uns 27ºC, e a Gago Coutinho marcar apenas 25ºC. 

O mesmo no Porto. Junto ao rio, na zona ribeirinha onde o sol atesta forte e feio, pode estar insuportável, e nas Antas, estar um pouco de vento e a temperatura ser 10ºC inferior à registada na baixa, junto ao rio.


Comparar a temperatura do João com o do Skizzo, é como estar 18ºC no Guincho e em Lisboa 30ºC, e dizer-se afincadamente que em Lisboa estão 18ºC.
Mas comparar a temperatura do Skizzo com a que realmente está no Porto, é comparar a temperatura da baixa de Lisboa com a da Gago Coutinho. Apesar de exagerado, é mais ou menos isto que se passa.

Ao pessoal que mora nas zonas urbanas, não só do Porto, mas de Lisboa, e centros urbanos, há que tentar ter o sensor o mais afastado possível das paredes dos prédios, e o mais arejado possível, de forma a que a temperatura medida retrate não a rua onde vivemos, mas pelo menos o bairro. No caso do Porto, retratar a cidade, é mais difícil, dado o relevo acidentado da cidade.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jul 2009 às 20:50)

Realmente como disse o André, não há necessidade de entrarem em guerras e discussões deste tipo para "puxar a brasa à sua sardinha", quando nenhuma das 2 estações representa fielmente a cidade do Porto. Estejam ou não bem instaladas, representam um local específico, e claro, a do Skizzo no interior da cidade tem o triplo das dificuldades de estar em condições ideais..


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2009 às 22:50)

Boa Noite....


Dados actuais:

temp: 19 ºc ( máxima de 25.8ºc) ( mínima de 14.4ºc)

Vento actual:7 km/h NNW

Humidade:68%

Pressão:1019 hpa.

Este tipo de discussão/competição desnecessária, com vocabulário algo impróprio...sobre um factor tão variável como as temperaturas numa cidade...... é preciso não esquecer também que as estações teem margens de erro... que no caso da minha é de 1 a 1.5 ºc a mais ou a menos...isso é normal... nada é 100 % certo! Esta discussão dá-me séria vontade de não voltar a postar neste tópico de seguimento Litoral Norte...


----------



## Skizzo (15 Jul 2009 às 23:20)

20,3ºC agora, não me parece que vá arrefecer tanto como ontem.


----------



## João Soares (15 Jul 2009 às 23:21)

_Extremos do dia 15.Julho.2009_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,3ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu limpo_

------------------------------------------------------------------

Continuação do céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *17,5ºC*

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Queria pedir desculpas ao fórum, e em especial ao Skizzo.
Admito que exagerei.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jul 2009 às 23:44)

Boa noite
Sigo com,
Temp. actual 18.5ºC
Pressão: 1020.1hPa
HR: 72%

Tmax. 26.9ºC
Tmin. 13.3ºC


----------



## Veterano (16 Jul 2009 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Sigo com 17,5º, vento fraco, céu quase limpo.

  Só agora me dei conta que ontem o litoral norte "aqueceu" bastante, fruto da velha discussão "quem tem os registos mais fiáveis e representativos da cidade do Porto".

  Não vou acrescentar mais nada ao tema, já devidamente explanado pelo AnDré. Os meus modestos dados da zona do Aviz/Parque da Cidade e Rio Tinto são indicativos, revelam diferenças sensíveis entre zonas relativamente próximas, mas não tem pretensões à verdade absoluta...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia...vai um _*"CALOR"*_ aqui pelo fórum! 

O dia começou com céu quase limpo, o que permanece neste momento. Vento fraco (agora por vezes a moderado).
A *Tmín* foi de *9,5ºC* - mais uma noite _tropical_ no papo
Sigo com uma temperatura de *21,5ºC*. Ainda não é calor mas ele há-de chegar...oh, se há-de chegar! Para afastar a gripe A


----------



## João Soares (16 Jul 2009 às 12:04)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *15,0ºC*

O céu começa a encobrir de N.
O Vento é fraco a moderado.

A Temperatura é de 22ºC


----------



## martinus (16 Jul 2009 às 13:49)

Chuva miudinha em Braga, temperatura pelos 20,5, algum vento.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2009 às 14:05)

Por Vila Nova de Gaia também está a _morrinhar_ !


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jul 2009 às 14:15)

Minima 17,3ºC

a máxima de hoje não foi além dos 24,4ºC, céu encoberto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2009 às 16:33)

Foi preciso vir ao Grande Porto para ter dores de garganta e congestão nasal.

Este tempo húmido e frio de Verão com apenas 25 ºC já convida ao uso do casaco, para quem está habituado a Verões a sério.

O choque foi grande, mas agora é uma questão de adaptação.

Por Vila Nova de Gaia, tempo fresco e húmido, cerca de *23 ºC* no momento, embora já tenha estado na casa dos *25 ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (16 Jul 2009 às 17:00)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Foi preciso vir ao Grande Porto para ter dores de garganta e congestão nasal.
> 
> Este tempo húmido e frio de Verão com apenas 25 ºC já convida ao uso do casaco, para quem está habituado a Verões a sério.



Que exagero!!
Isso é por não estás habituado a humidade que há durante o Verão.

E quem dera a muitos alentejanos terem uma semaninha mais fresca como aqui. 
Mas, tempo húmido com 25ºC é um pouco sufocante.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2009 às 18:30)

Boa Tarde. Parece que temos hoje um fumo branco aqui na zona...parece que reina a paz entre os _compinchas_, e isso é bom! o Cachimbo da paz aí está:







Lá chegaram as nuvens e lá chuviscou...o acumulado nem a *0,5 mm*  de precipitação chegou. Lá tenho que regar mais uma vez a relva
Agora o céu segue muito nublado, vento fraco. 20,0ºC de temperatura.
A *Tmáx* foi de *25,5ºC* (boa amplitude térmica depois de uma *Tmín* de *9,5ºC*).


----------



## Skizzo (16 Jul 2009 às 20:30)

O tempo esteve estranho hoje, sol de manhã, encoberto durante a tarde, e volta a estar sol ao final do dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jul 2009 às 21:19)

Skizzo disse:


> O tempo esteve *estranho* hoje, sol de manhã, encoberto durante a tarde, e volta a estar sol ao final do dia.



Bem...estranho não é, pois tem havido dias como este ao longo dos anos, mesmo sendo no mês de Julho como é o caso.
Lembro-me perfeitamente de ter muitos dias como este em Verões anteriores e de estar na praia a chuviscar - estive hoje em Leça da Palmeira e no início da tarde lá estava a chuvinha "miudinha" a cair; passado cerca de 1 hora já tudo bem sequinho, o céu pouco nublado e agradável até; passada outra hora o vento vira de SO\O para NO e o céu voltou a encobrir, agora com uma sensação de frescura aumentada - para quem sofre dos "calores de verão" que venha até à nossa costa _*refrescar corpo e mente*_
Boa noite


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jul 2009 às 21:26)

Boa noite
Temp. actual 18.7ºC
HR:72%
Pressão: 1024.1hPa

Tmax.28.1ºC
Tmin. 14.3ºC


----------



## pedrojoper (16 Jul 2009 às 22:13)

Tenho de admitir que gostei da chuvinha hoje ao almoço... Veio mesmo a calhar! Este inverno ouvi muita gente a dizer que receava que o verão fosse demasiado quente, como tivemos muito frio no Inverno talvez houvesse ondas de calor no verão... Afinal parece que não, o mês de Julho está a ser relativamente fresquinho aqui no Porto...


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2009 às 22:33)

Boa Noite.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 17ºc ( máxima de *23.8ºc*) ( mínima de *15.5ºc*) 

Vento actual:  19km/h de NW ( rajada máxima de hoje até ao momento 35 km/ de NW às 20:10 h) (máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 24km/h de NNW)

Humidade: 79%

Pressão 1025 hpa

Céu limpo.

Houve alguma chuva fraca hoje ao princípio da tarde que acumulou 0.2 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2009 às 05:59)

pedrojoper disse:


> ...Este inverno ouvi muita gente a dizer que receava que o verão fosse demasiado quente, como tivemos muito frio no Inverno talvez houvesse ondas de calor no verão... Afinal parece que não, o mês de Julho está a ser relativamente fresquinho aqui no Porto...



Só para dizer que em Julho de 2003, antes da famosa onda de calor, o clima era parecido, frescura, humidade (com chuvinha da boa ainda no dia 25 do mês - as temperaturas nesse dia foram de cerca de 20ºC) e logo no dia 28 já tínhamos mais de 35ºC...o que por vezes parece, pode não o ser daqui a meia dúzia de dias. Não haviam previsões de calor extremo a poucos dias do início dessa vaga calorífica...
Não estou a dizer que iremos ter ou não condições anormais de calor nos próximos tempos; mas que ainda é cedo para pensar que não teremos calor marcado, isso é verdade. Já temos quase 1 mês de verão, mas também ainda faltam 2 meses para ele terminar - e até Setembro por vezes nos traz calores extremos.
Aguardemos com serenidade o evoluir; as surpresas tem acontecido...


----------



## Veterano (17 Jul 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia. Registo 16,4º, vento fraco a querer passar a moderado de norte, céu pouco nublado, a praia não vai estar famosa...


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jul 2009 às 10:27)

Como está o tempo por Viana do Castelo?

Repçarei que ontem esteve a chover...
Viu-se na televisão que tiveram de cancelar o programa SIC ao vivo, na parte da manhã, devido ao mautempo...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2009 às 10:38)

Pedro disse:


> Viu-se na televisão que *tiveram de cancelar o programa SIC ao vivo*, na parte da manhã, devido ao mau tempo...



Afinal o "mau tempo" não foi assim tão mau!!!

Bem, temos um dia ventoso - vento moderado a forte, com rajadas de norte; parece um dia outonal. Céu muito nublado (diria cerca de 50\60 % do céu nublado - por vezes mais...). 
A temperatura actual é de *18,5ºC*.
A Tmín foi de *10,5ºC*
Uma corrente de norte que se faz sentir - dá uma sensação de fresco-fresco!


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2009 às 13:42)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,2ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento moderado de N

Temperatura Actual: *21,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Jul 2009 às 14:48)

A forte nortada que se faz sentir mantém a temperatura nos 21,6º. Mesmo na praia, só se deve aguentar agarrados a um poste.


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jul 2009 às 15:57)

Minima de 16,4ºC

actual: 24,6ºC

dia de sol.


----------



## João Soares (17 Jul 2009 às 17:40)

Veterano disse:


> A forte nortada que se faz sentir mantém a temperatura nos 21,6º. Mesmo na praia, só se deve aguentar agarrados a um poste.



Eu, o AnDré e o Daniel Vilão viemos agora da praia ! 
Nortada forte e água gelada, mas um dia bom de praia ! 

A Máxima não foi além dos *21,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado 

Temperatura Actual: *20.3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (17 Jul 2009 às 17:55)

João Soares disse:


> Eu, o AnDré e o Daniel Vilão viemos agora da praia !
> Nortada forte e água gelada, mas um dia bom de praia !



 "Quando a alma é grande, e boa a companhia, não há nortada ou água gelada que nos perturbe o dia..."


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jul 2009 às 19:52)

hoje realmente teve uma ventania do caraças


----------



## irpsit (17 Jul 2009 às 21:20)

Eu tenho um feeling que o *início de Agosto *vai trazer um *onda de calor *para a Europa. Não acho que vá ser um segundo 2003, mas a ver pelas imagens de satélite, temos anticiclone a crescer no Leste da Europa (que arrasta ventos de sul de África para o Mediterrâneo) e outro a surgir a oeste de Portugal...
É dar mais uma semana ou duas e...
É só esperar que suba ali umas altas pressões desde Marrocos ou Algéria subindo para cima até à França.

O que acham? 



Aristocrata disse:


> Só para dizer que em Julho de 2003, antes da famosa onda de calor, o clima era parecido, frescura, humidade (com chuvinha da boa ainda no dia 25 do mês - as temperaturas nesse dia foram de cerca de 20ºC) e logo no dia 28 já tínhamos mais de 35ºC...o que por vezes parece, pode não o ser daqui a meia dúzia de dias. Não haviam previsões de calor extremo a poucos dias do início dessa vaga calorífica...
> Não estou a dizer que iremos ter ou não condições anormais de calor nos próximos tempos; mas que ainda é cedo para pensar que não teremos calor marcado, isso é verdade. Já temos quase 1 mês de verão, mas também ainda faltam 2 meses para ele terminar - e até Setembro por vezes nos traz calores extremos.
> Aguardemos com serenidade o evoluir; as surpresas tem acontecido...


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jul 2009 às 22:27)

irpsit disse:


> O que acham?



O que eu acho é irrelevante atendendo ao que sei de meteorologia - apenas na óptica de um entusiasta...
Mas agora que tenho não um "feeling" mas, a certeza que ainda teremos calor neste verão, isso é-me inquestionável. Afinal o calor ainda virá, custe o que custar. Estamos no verão, e por mais fresco que ele seja irá trazer temperaturas a rondar os 35,0 ºC aqui na zona, o que ainda não aconteceu até ao momento. Teria de ser um verão perfeitamente "surreal" se não trouxesse esse calor até aqui.
E a época mais propícia está a chegar: final de Julho, início de Agosto. Não tenho dúvidas (ou tenho 99% de certezas) que o calor virá; o que falta saber é se será apenas normal ou anormal. Veremos.
Mas em relação ao que dizes, penso que há hipóteses disso acontecer nessa altura. Mas como não sou "expert" não digo mais nada...


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2009 às 23:59)

Dia marcado pela Nortada moderada por vezes forte ( em especial durante a tarde)

Dados actuais:

Vento: 22km/h de NNW ( rajada máxima hoje foi de 50.7km/ às 17:49 h direcção N )                                      (Máximo  nos últimos 5 minutos:29 km/h de NW)

Temperatura: 16.2ºc ( máxima de *22.8ºc*) ( mínima de *14.0ºc*  )

Humidade:67%

Pressão:1026 hpa


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2009 às 00:27)

Dia 17 Julho:
Tmín - *10,5ºC*
Tmáx - *22,0ºC*

Neste momento céu limpo e vento moderado de norte.
Temperatura actual de *14,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2009 às 08:44)

Bom dia

O dia apresenta-se risonho, sem nuvens a obstruir o astro-rei.
O vento sopra apenas como uma leve brisa de nordeste.
A temperatura mínima foi de uns singelos *7,5ºC*
A temperatura actual é de uns moderados 17,0ºC.

Vamos ver se a onda de calor de apenas 2 dias se faz sentir ainda hoje mesmo ou se será transformada em onda de calor de 1 solitário dia.


----------



## Veterano (18 Jul 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia. Sigo com 17,5º para 49% de HR, o vento norte para já sopra fraco, o que mantém a atmosfera agradável. Vamos ver "por la tarde".


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2009 às 13:23)

Bom dia
Fui à praia mas é impossível lá estar , o vento sopra moderado, anda tudo pelo ar.

Temp. actual: 25.1ºC
Pressão: 1023.7hPa


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jul 2009 às 14:57)

Minima: 16,5ºC

actualmente estão 27,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Jul 2009 às 15:02)

_Extremos do dia 16.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *--,-ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,0ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu limpo de manhã e a noite e ao início da tarde morrinha._



_Extremos do dia 17.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Dia de céu limpo e de vento moderado._


----------



## João Soares (18 Jul 2009 às 15:05)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *14,0ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *24,1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2009 às 17:10)

Por aqui o vento parece estar mais calmo.
Temp. actual 23.6ºC

A max. foi de 26.1ºC.


----------



## João Soares (18 Jul 2009 às 19:19)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *24,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *21,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jul 2009 às 23:16)

Max: 28,0ºC

actual: 20,1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jul 2009 às 23:39)

Boa noite
Um dia de sol, agradável. O vento moderado de norte esteve sempre presente. Na praia nem se fala...forte e com rajadas. *Levava tudo à frente!!!*

Por cá depois de uma Tmín de *7,5ºC*, tive uma Tmáx de *26,5ºC*. *Uma amplitude térmica de 19,0ºC*...

Durmam bem...com os anjinhos!


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 00:45)

a temperatura subiu dos 20,1ºC para os 20,7ºC.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 06:41)

Bons dias !! 

Que belo nascer do sol 

Céu limpo e vento fraco... Tudo _orvalhado_ e a humidade a rondar os 100%

Temperatura Actual: *16,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Jul 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Registo 19,8º e HR nos 75%. Céu quase limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jul 2009 às 08:59)

Bom dia
O céu limpo e o vento fraco acordaram-me...para mais um dia de ócio!
A *Tmín* foi de *13,0ºC* e a *temperatura actual* é de *21,5ºC*

Prós dorminhocos: *A-C-O-R-D-E-M-!!!* Está um belo dia para nada fazer...

Já me esquecia: lá vamos nós para o 2º dia de "onda de calor"


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 12:22)

Minima: 19,5ºC

actual: 27,6ºC


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 13:23)

agora 29,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 13:27)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,2º*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *24.6ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 14:31)

e os 30ºC já cá cantam 

temperaturas altas também na Serra do Pilar. Aliás, a diferença entre esta e as estações de Aveiro e Viana são abismais


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 16:07)

30,9ºC de máxima aqui por enquanto, mas pode ser ainda superado. Tem oscilado bastante.






meu deus!


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 17:00)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Máxima até o momento é de 25,8ºC

Céu limpo, e aparecem os primeiros cumulus a Sul
Vento nulo.

Temperatura Actual: *25,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 17:58)

Diferença superior a 10ºC!


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 18:09)

Por aqui, o vento de NE também está a fazer das suas.

Em menos de 1h já desceu _2,5ºC_

A Temperatura Actual é de *22,6ºC*




Skizzo disse:


> Diferença superior a 10ºC!



Eis que o vento roda para NE, e a Estação da Serra do Pilar e Massarelos caem quase 2ºC
Dos 31,9ºC para os 30,1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jul 2009 às 18:16)

João Soares disse:


> Por aqui, o vento de NE também está a fazer das suas.
> 
> Em menos de 1h já desceu _2,5ºC_
> 
> ...



Bastante calor, hã?


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 18:16)

presumo que S.Pilar seja mais propensa ao vento de Leste do que as restantes estações do litoral?
Tens a certeza que mudou de local? As maximas altas e as minimas baixas lembram-me os registos da antiga estação.

A de Massarelos deve ultrapassá-la brevemente pois não deve descer tão acentuadamente.


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 18:21)

Skizzo disse:


> presumo que S.Pilar seja mais propensa ao vento de Leste do que as restantes estações do litoral?
> Tens a certeza que mudou de local? As maximas altas e as minimas baixas lembram-me os registos da antiga estação.
> 
> A de Massarelos deve ultrapassá-la brevemente pois não deve descer tão acentuadamente.



Estivemos lá ontem 

Actual: *22.1ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 18:28)

João Soares disse:


> Estivemos lá ontem
> 
> Actual: *22.1ºC*



podes assinalar num mapa a localização nova vs a localização antiga por favor?

actual: 27,3ºC
max: 31,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 18:32)

Skizzo disse:


> podes assinalar num mapa a localização nova vs a localização antiga por favor?



A Localização antiga da estação em Oliveira do Douro ?


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 18:43)

João Soares disse:


> A Localização antiga da estação em Oliveira do Douro ?



Não sei, acho que sim. Donde é que a serra do Pilar emitia a informação antes de ter ido ao ar?


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 18:45)

Skizzo disse:


> Não sei, acho que sim. Donde é que a serra do Pilar emitia a informação antes de ter ido ao ar?









Local da Estação (zoom):


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 18:54)

Obrigado pelo mapa. Realmente, bem longe uma da outra, mas penso que a nova localização seja uma melhor representação da cidade. Espero que o IM a comece a usar em vez de P.Rubras como a estação mais importante do Porto. Até porque a outra só tem avarias e este mês vai ser o 3º consecutivo sem informação sobre o Porto no relatório.


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 20:16)

E já está, às 19horas a de Massarelos ultrapassa a S.Pilar, 28,7ºC vs 27,7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jul 2009 às 21:31)

Boa noite e bom fim-de-fim-de-semana

Um dia de verdadeiro solstício; o astro-rei (não, não é o nosso D. Duarte) brilhou em todo o seu esplendor tanto no litoral como no interior do distrito do Porto. Foi é pena ver ao final da tarde o céu "fumarado" no limite do distrito do Porto com o distrito de Vila Real e de Viseu - malditos incendiários que continuam a fazer das deles...
Já agora: A nortada fez-se sentir de forma menos marcada do que ontem mas ainda assim "chateava"; o fumo do tal incêndio no interior desloca-se de sudoeste para nordeste. Ou seja, tivemos no litoral vento de N\NO e no interior vento de SO - a previsão do IM estava correctíssima.

A *Tmín* foi de *13,0ºC* e a *Tmáx* foi de *30,0ºC*
A *temperatura actual* é de *22,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Jul 2009 às 21:59)

A nortada é terrível: de manhã ia com o meu filho à praia pelas 10.30 h, estavam 26º no interior do Porto. À medida que nos aproximávamos da praia, 25º-24º---até chegar aos 20º e um vento incomodativo.

  Resultado, meia volta e ala até à minha quinta mais abrigada, na Madalena. Não há paciência para me abrigar num bunker na praia...


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 22:17)

tens piscina na tua quinta? Se tiveres convida-me


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 23:20)

A Humidade já sobe a pique a medida que a temperatura desce de forma lenta.

Temperatura Actual: *18,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (19 Jul 2009 às 23:47)

resumo do dia

Max: 31,6ºC
Min: 19,5ºC

actual: 22,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2009 às 23:51)

_Extremos do dia 19.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,2ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu limpo, calor e vento fraco_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Humidade a rondar os 90%

Temperatura Actual: *17,2ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (20 Jul 2009 às 00:22)

Por aqui 16.2ºC/32.9ºC foram os extremos do dia.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2009 às 01:11)

agora 21,7ºC. Cheira-me a noite tropical...


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2009 às 01:54)

E a Temperatura Actual é a temperatura mínima da noite anterior (*16,2ºC*)

A Humidade muito perto dos 100 %, e tudo orvalhado como sempre 

Que belas noites de Verão !


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2009 às 02:09)

Por aqui 20,6ºC. Cheira-me que vou ficar mesmo abaixo dos 20 tal como ontem


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2009 às 02:47)

20,8ºC 

Ainda nada está perdido!


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2009 às 02:49)

A Temperatura está a subir, para dar uma bela queda 

Temperatura Actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2009 às 03:18)

Bem, tá na hora de ir dormir 

Continuam os 20,8ºC


----------



## Veterano (20 Jul 2009 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Manhã com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco e 18,3º. Mudança no ar...


----------



## Costa (20 Jul 2009 às 12:06)

Tá aquecer bem o Norte


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2009 às 13:38)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *15,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *NW*

A Temperatura Actual é de *22,0ºC* [Desceu dos 25,5ºC para os actuais 22,0ºC]


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2009 às 13:39)

Minima de 19,8ºC 

Actual: 26,5ºC


----------



## Veterano (20 Jul 2009 às 15:25)

Aqueceu o ambiente em Rio Tinto, sigo com 25,4º, céu com algumas nuvens altas, vento fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (20 Jul 2009 às 15:34)

agora 28,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2009 às 18:12)

A temperatura máxima não passou dos *25,5ºC*.

Actualmente, 21,8ºC e céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus.

Pressão a 1015,2 hPa e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (20 Jul 2009 às 22:29)

Noite calma no Aviz, com 19º e vento fraco, vou amanhã a Lisboa, o calor por lá vai apertar...


----------



## Minho (20 Jul 2009 às 23:36)

Por Melgaço, alguma nebulosidade alta durante a tarde. O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade nas últimas horas. Temp actual: 18ºC.
Extremos do dia 29.7ºC / 15.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2009 às 00:19)

_Extremos do dia 20.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu encoberto por nuvens altas_ 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado por cirruestratos vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *16,8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Jul 2009 às 02:02)

Boa noite

Um dia quentinho, esta 2ª-feira, sem ser _*muiiito*_ quente! Apenas um quente agradável...

A *Tmín* foi de *13,5ºC* e a *Tmáx* foi de *29,0ºC*
Períodos de nebulosidade por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado de norte (aparente).
Neste momento céu com algumas nuvens altas e *13,5ºC* de *temperatura* (igual à mínima de 2ª-feira). Mais uma noite _frescota_ - por onde andarão as noites de verão?


----------



## Stinger (21 Jul 2009 às 04:02)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Um dia quentinho, esta 2ª-feira, sem ser _*muiiito*_ quente! Apenas um quente agradável...
> 
> ...



Realmente estes ultimos dias a temperatura a noite é desconfortavel , muito frescas .

Para quando noites com 21 graus ??


----------



## Veterano (21 Jul 2009 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Voltaram as nuvens, sigo com 19,7º e HR nos 78%, vento fraco, a chuva aproxima-se.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2009 às 08:25)

Bom dia !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *16,1ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco






Temperatura Actual: *20,4ºC*


----------



## Minho (21 Jul 2009 às 15:48)

Por Melgaço o sol ainda vai espreitando... no entanto a precipitação parece estar atrasada em relação ao previsto na run da 6h do GFS.

Temperatura neste momento de 24.2ºC.


*Pressão a cair...*








*Vento a aumentar...*


----------



## Minho (21 Jul 2009 às 17:31)

Por Melgaço..

Sopra agora vento de Sul, cada vez mais nebulosidade a precipitação teima em não cair... 

Temp actual 23.6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jul 2009 às 18:24)

Boa tarde
Por aqui céu muito nublado, já avistei alguns mammatus, muito interessante o céu.

Temp. actual: 23.6ºC
HR: 62%

Tmax. 26.8ºC


----------



## Minho (21 Jul 2009 às 18:43)

jpmartins disse:


> Boa tarde
> Por aqui céu muito nublado, já avistei alguns mammatus, muito interessante o céu.
> 
> Temp. actual: 23.6ºC
> ...



É verdade, está um ar um pouco "tropical"...

Por Melgaço já caíram uns pingos um pouco envergonhados.


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2009 às 18:59)

Boas Tardes !! 

Céu encoberto durante o dia todo e vento, em geral, fraco.

A Temperatura é de *20ºC*


----------



## Veterano (21 Jul 2009 às 23:56)

Tudo ainda seco aqui pelo Aviz (e não só). Cheguei de Lisboa e o panorama geral foi de céu encoberto, mas chuva nem vê-la.

   Sigo com 19,8º, vento fraco de sul.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2009 às 00:22)

Boa noite
Por aqui tudo calmo, temp. actual 18.0ºC.
A brisa sopra de oeste.
HR:79%
Pressâo 1012.1hPa


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Jul 2009 às 00:55)

Boas

Então, é aqui neste local, que vamos ter a maior animação nas próximas horas, desejo a todos os locais  deste tópico, uma boa rega, acompanhada se possível de uma ou  de outra trovoada.

Abraços


----------



## João Soares (22 Jul 2009 às 02:25)

A animação propriamente dita ainda não começou. Até ao momento, apenas alguns pingos esporádicos. Já o céu, mantém-se encoberto.

Temperatura nos *19ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2009 às 06:56)

Bom dia
Iremos ter animação como previsto? Vamos aguardar pacientemente...
Vi a previsão na AEMET e dão valores de precipitação superiores a 50 mm aqui já ao lado da fronteira, para a província de Pontevedra. Se tivermos um valor aproximado ao que eles terão (mesmo que um pouco inferiores, fruto da situação mais a sul em que estamos) então preparem-se os pluviómetros já para recolher valores muito interessantes para a época...

A chuva está agora a chegar à zona de Paredes (já choveu em Paços de Ferreira) - do local onde estou abarco parte do concelho de Paredes e Paços de Ferreira mais ao fundo; em Penafiel o vento só se começou a notar (fraco a moderado apenas) a partir das 6h - até aí nem se notava.
Nota: pelas 07h já não se vislumbra qualquer precipitação.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dia 21 julho:
*Tmín* - *13,5ºC*
*Tmáx* - *23,0ºC*
Dia com períodos de sol entrecortado por nebulosidade média\alta, com maior preponderância no final do dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2009 às 07:18)

2º post...
Reparei agora no total de precipitação prevista para o dia de hoje e de amanhã - concentrado entre a tarde de hoje até a manhã de amanhã.
No freemeteo estão previstos 56,2 mm e no weather channel estão previstos 38,1 mm. Há uma tendência nas previsões para uma abundância de água....

Só é uma pena o IM não ter disponível uma previsão de quantidades de precipitação previstas para o nosso território, mais discriminado por localidades - seria interessante porque teria uma maior fiabilidade. A previsão que temos é relativa a períodos mínimos de 3 h e não atende a factores como localização, orografia, etc. É bastante básica na minha opinião.
E reparei que a esta hora não dispõe de avisos - está lá o mapa com zonas amarelas mas clica-se e aparece um mapa sem dados - esperemos que corrijam rápido.

*Bom dia dorminhocos!!!*


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2009 às 08:32)

Bom dia. Chove fraco a moderado na região do Porto, com vento fraco a moderado de sudoeste, registo 19º, para já nada de mais...


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2009 às 09:44)

Bom dia
Por enquanto tudo calmo, céu muito nublado, já chuviscou.
Vamos lá ver o que o dia nos trás.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2009 às 10:43)

Bom dia (outra vez)

Já acumulei uma *precipitação* de *4 mm* até às 10h.
Continua a chover "quase" moderadamente
O vento sopra intermitente de forma moderada de sudoeste.
A *temperatura actual* é de 18,0ºC.
A *Tmín* foi de *16,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2009 às 11:25)

Por aqui também já chove, o vento sopra moderado.

Edit:  Neste momento chove com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2009 às 11:27)

Às 9h já 3 estações do Im apresentavam valores de precipitação horários muito elevados:
Lamas de Mouro - 12,3 mm
Ponte de Lima - 13,4 mm
Braga - 14,3 mm

Para já confinados ao Minho; o Douro Litoral ainda deverá aguardar mais um pouco para ter valores semelhantes ou perto desses....

Continua a chover moderadamente.

Pelas últimas de satélite a precipitação mais elevada durante a manhã ficou mesmo confinada ao Minho. Mais logo então poderá aumentar a precipitação nestas regiões mais "baixas" do litoral norte.

O vento agora sopra forte de sudoeste


----------



## João Soares (22 Jul 2009 às 12:05)

Bons dias !!

Chuva moderada e vento moderado a forte ! 

Já acumulei *3,0mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2009 às 12:07)

Braga acumulou das 9h às 10h mais 22,8 mm - já leva a dianteira!
Ou então anda por lá alguém a regar as "petúnias" e, _- oh! mandei água para aquele funil...não faz mal que ninguém viu!!!_


----------



## martinus (22 Jul 2009 às 12:18)

Não... Não há batota. Temos aqui um dia de Verão rigoroso, se  me permitem a expressão. Humidade e nevoeiros, agora chuva moderada com ventos, durante a manhã chuva forte, com um barulho contínuo que se aguenta 15 ou 20 minutos sem parar, até cansa. Disse-me o meu filho que ficou inundado o túnel da Avenida da Liberdade, mas ainda não apurei mais sobre isso.
Quando funciona, esta estação também da conta do que ocorre: Estação Meteorológica de Gualtar

http://orion.gualtar.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=50


----------



## trepkos (22 Jul 2009 às 12:26)

Estamos no mesmo País? 

Aqui só vejo sol e pó.


----------



## Minho (22 Jul 2009 às 12:37)

Aqui pelo extremo norte, Melgaço, desde as 9 horas já vão acumulados 24mm e ainda não parou. 

Com a passagem da frente a temperatura já começou a cair desde as 6 horas:





www.meteomelgaco.com


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2009 às 13:08)

Para já o dia tem sido marcado pela chuva (  sem grande intensidade mas persistente)e sobertudo pelo vento forte!

Dados actuais:

Vento: 44 km/h de SSW ( rajada máxima até ao momento: 65.7 km/h às 11:56 h direcção SW) máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 51 km/h de S.

Temperatura : 19 ºc

Humidade: 95%

Pressão 1008 hpa ( estável)

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00h de hoje : 5 mm.

A ventania continua e deixa antever mais chuva para a tarde!


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2009 às 14:36)

Há algumas estações no noroeste que recolhem bastante água. Se algumas como Cabril não surpreendem pelo efeito orográfico, outras como Braga registam valores significativos atendendo a que nem sequer foi convecção muito organizada em Portugal.





http://www.sat24.com/sp


*Braga:*





http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/


*Cabril*





http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/



*Ponte de Lima*





http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/


*Montalegre*





http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/


*Viana do Castelo*





http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/otempo/graficosobservacao/


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2009 às 14:37)

Valores (aproximados) de precipitação acumulada entre as 09h00 e as13hoo de hoje:

BRAGA (MERELIM) - 61 mm
CABRIL - 59 mm


----------



## João Soares (22 Jul 2009 às 14:37)

O Vento é forte !
A Estação de Pedras Rubras (às 13h) teve uma velocidade média de 40km /h

Não chove !

Temperatura : *18,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2009 às 14:44)

Aqui em Rio Tinto é o vento forte de sudoeste que incomoda mais. Chove de forma intermitente, não admira, as nuvens passam a correr!


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2009 às 15:23)

Chove neste momento de forma fraca mas puxada a vento de SW..

Dados actuais:

Vento: 38km/h de SW ( rajada máxima até ao momento e que deverá ficar por aqui: 73.2km/h às 13:13h direcção SSW) 

Máximo nos últimos 5 minutos:47 km/h de SSW.

Temperatura:19.6 ºc

Humidade: 95 %

Pressão:1008.6 hpa 

Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 horas: 5.3 mm.

O mais surpreendente do dia de hoje está a ser de facto o vento forte cuja intensidade e rajadas fazem "inveja" a muitos dias de Inverno!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2009 às 15:31)

CopyRight @ Underground


----------



## martinus (22 Jul 2009 às 16:03)

Não sou exactamente perito no assunto, mas creio que os valores de precipitação em Braga também se podem relacionar com causas relativas ao relevo (orográficas).
Estas nuvens chegam do mar a baixa altitude, a rodar os 130 metros, ao avançar para o interior, aproveitando o vale do rio Cávado, é precisamente nesta região que o terreno alcança valores de altura acima de 100 metros. Quem vê as nuvens a vir pelo Cávado acima, vê que ao aproximar-se de Braga, na zona de Merelim, as nuvens começam a arrastar-se pelo chão, como nevoeiro.
Também é preciso considerar que a cidade, mesmo não ultrapassando os 150 metros de altura, está rodeada para o interior por uma cintura de montes que fazem o primeiro contacto com o sistema Peneda-Gerês, e que rondam os 400 a 500 metros de altura (Bom-Jesus, Sameiro, Cabreira, etc.); estes montes retêm as nuvens de chuva, e obrigam-nas a subir, forçando-as a arrefecer e a largar parte da carga de humidade.
Não é uma explicação com uma linguagem muito científica, mas acho que faz sentido, pelo menos para mim.


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2009 às 16:05)

Autêntico dilúvio aqui em Rio Tinto, vento muito forte de sudoeste, a chuva cai "de lado" tal a força do vento, isto nem no Inverno...


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jul 2009 às 16:15)

Se a chuva estava mais mm  menos mm, dentro das previsões, este vento
está mesmo a surpreender . P.Rubras já registou 70 Km/h.
Quem diria ontem por esta hora que o vento iria soprar tantas horas tão forte?
São estas surpresas que  atraem e que alimentam-nos este espírito saudavelmente meteorológico
Volta a chover moderadamente...


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2009 às 16:19)

Chove bem agora, puxada a vento!

às 16:05 h registei rajada de 60.1 km /h de SW 

Actual: 35 km/h de Sul.Máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 50.2 km/h de Sul ( tem sido uma quase constante ao longo do dia ,picos de rajadas acima dos 50 km/h/55 km/h)

Já levo 6.5 mm de chuva desde as 00 horas.

Temp: 19.1ºc

Pressão: 1008.2 hpa

Humidade: 97%


----------



## Vince (22 Jul 2009 às 17:35)

nimboestrato disse:


> Se a chuva estava mais mm  menos mm, dentro das previsões, este vento
> está mesmo a surpreender . P.Rubras já registou 70 Km/h.



Parece efeito conjugado do vento associado às linhas de instabilidade e do pequeno centro depressionário que se aproxima


----------



## Lightning (22 Jul 2009 às 17:41)

O IM colocou em alerta laranja os distritos de Viana do Castelo e Braga devido à previsão de "Valores elevados de precipitação acumulada". 

Porto, Aveiro, Viseu e Vila Real também estão em alerta devido ao mesmo perigo, mas com a única diferença que o alerta é apenas amarelo.

Nunca tinha visto alertas deste tipo.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2009 às 18:22)

Lightning disse:


> Nunca tinha visto alertas deste tipo.



Provavelmente não tens é reparado pois tem aparecido ao longo dos anos. A precipitação elevada é comum nesta faixa litoral, embora nestes últimos anos prime por ser de rara aparição. Agora um alerta destes em Julho é que é incomum e extremamente raro - e aí dou-te razão!

Já acumulei desde as 10h da matina mais 16,5 mm de *precipitação* o que perfaz um total de *20,5 mm* desde as *00h*. Talvez ainda mais haja para acumular, mas estou um bocadinho céptico a que caia com tanta abundãncia como até agora. talvez mais um ou outro aguaceiro forte nos traga mais uns bons milímetros mas...aguardemos. Os modelos ECMWF e o ALADIN pouca precipitação nos dão a partir de agora.

A quantidade de precipitação caída na zona do Minho só dá razão ao que tinha previsto; nesta fase do ano as depressões estão sempre um pouco mais subidas do que durante o inverno - e até mesmo nestes últimos invernos essa situação tem acontecido, razão pela qual não tenho recolhido as quantidades de precipitação semelhantes aos dos nossos colegas mais a norte da zona onde estou.
Encontro-me num pequeno planalto, com elevações laterais, tudo numa orientação sudoeste-nordeste, muito propícia ao efeito orográfico das chuvas. Mas nestes últimos anos, com a subida das depressões esta situação esbate-se em parte. Pode ser que as previsões de um Outono\Inverno húmidos se concretize...

A *Tmáx* até agora foi de *20,0ºC*; a *temp. actual* é de *19,0ºC*. O vento acalmou um pouco, soprando agora moderado.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2009 às 19:13)

Boa tarde

Por aqui chove fraco neste momento. Precipitação acumulada 15.7mm.
O vento ronda os 30km/h.
Pressão: 1008.2hPA
Temp. actual: 20.8ºC


----------



## Minho (22 Jul 2009 às 19:37)

Melgaço... dilúvio de verão...

Até agora a minha estação registou 55 mm e ainda não parou. Acabou agora mesmo de escurecer e começou novamente a chover com intensidade moderada.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jul 2009 às 19:41)

Nota-se nas imagens de satélite as células mais carregadas a passar na zona mais a norte do Minho.
Por aqui tenho *chuva moderada* neste momento mas penso que será de curta duração - a não ser que o satélite "engane"


----------



## Snifa (22 Jul 2009 às 19:49)

A ventania continua! Acompanhada de chuva fraca.

Dados actuais: 

Vento; 40 km/h de SW , (máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 70.3 km/h de SSW  , é o segundo máximo do dia)

Temperatura: 18.9ºc

Humidade: 97 %

Pressão 1006 hpa ( a descer)

No jardim do Marquês é só ramos de árvores( alguns de dimensão considerável) pelo chão....

7.5 mm de chuva acumulada até ao momento.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Jul 2009 às 19:54)

Minho disse:


> Melgaço... dilúvio de verão...
> 
> Até agora a minha estação registou 55 mm e ainda não parou. Acabou agora mesmo de escurecer e começou novamente a chover com intensidade moderada.



Grande carga d'água!!!!


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2009 às 20:04)

Por aqui a rajada mais forte foi de 52.2km/h.
Neste momento não chove, mas o vento tem vindo a aumentar.


----------



## GabKoost (22 Jul 2009 às 20:17)

Que dia!

Chuva e chuva sem parar.

Neste momento é um diluvio acompanhado por vento bastante forte e um nevoeiro fora de época.

Nem no Inverno... 

Já não tínhamos Invernos em condições mas agora, já nem verão temos...

Ta tudo maluco.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2009 às 20:20)

Às 18h34:





CopyRight @ Naval European Meteorology and Oceanography Center


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2009 às 20:21)

Chove forte neste preciso momento, mas que dia.


----------



## Veterano (22 Jul 2009 às 21:44)

Continua o vento moderado, chuva fraca, céu encoberto, 17,5º, parece que estou a descrever um ambiente do Outono...


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2009 às 23:33)

Grande diferença hoje entre o noroeste da península e o sudeste:


----------



## João Soares (22 Jul 2009 às 23:43)

Boas Noites !! 

Dia de vento forte e chuva moderada.

Devido ao vento forte, não consegui acumular muitos mm's... tendo só acumulado *5,0mm.*

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2009 às 23:50)

Por aqui tudo bastante mais calmo, céu muito nublado, o vento sopra fraco de W e a pressão já sobe.

Tactual: 19.6ºC
Pressão:1010.3hPa


----------



## Minho (23 Jul 2009 às 03:30)

Em Melgaço o balanço final desde episódio foi de uns supreendentes 73 mm .

O gráfico da precipitação é ilucidativo da quantidade e persistência da precipitação ao longo de todo o dia...


----------



## Veterano (23 Jul 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Registo 18º para um céu encoberto, mas já com algumas abertas, vento fraco de sudoeste. Continua a ser impossível fazer praia aqui pelo litoral norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia *"povo das chuvas"*

O dia começou...pelas 00h! Com chuva, vento, chuva e mais qualquer coisa - chuva!
Noite húmida, com vento a acompanhar, uma sensação das noites invernosas - só mesmo a temperatura acima dos 15,0ºC a destoar...

Ontem até às 21h recolhi cerca de *29 mm* de *precipitação*. Desde essa hora até agora às 10h da manhã recolhi mais *10,5 mm*.
Uma quantidade apreciável para esta época do ano proveniente do oceano, de uma massa de ar húmido; ao contrário do que seria de esperar, quantidades de precipitação destas em Julho, normalmente estão mais associadas a trovoadas de origem térmica, durante o calor típico desta estação.
Foi uma boa regadela...

O *céu* agora apresenta-se *muito nublado*, *17,0ºC* de *temperatura*, *vento fraco*. talvez ainda caiam uns pingos, mas aparentemente nada expressivo.
A *Tmín* foi de *15,0ºC*


----------



## rozzo (23 Jul 2009 às 11:08)

Cabril chegou aos 100mm aproximadamente!


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2009 às 11:17)

102mm em Cabril só ontem!
Hoje mais 4mm em Cabril, 107mm lá acumulados desde o ínicio do mês...


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2009 às 12:39)

Boas Tardes !! 

Durante a noite ainda se acumulou *1,0mm.* 
A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *17,1ºC*

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21ºC*


----------



## Minho (23 Jul 2009 às 13:24)

Boa tarde!

Em Melgaço foram caindo alguns aguaceiros ao longo da madrugada e manhã que ainda chegaram para juntar mais 1,46 mm. 

A temperatura mínima ficou-se nos 15.7ºC


Ontem foi um dia de verão de envergonhar muitos dias de inverno, foi uma autentica lavagem de ruas e telhados e uma benção para os campos.


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2009 às 14:27)

Alguns recortes de imprensa sobre ontem:




> *Chuva obrigou a encerrar túnel de Braga inaugurado há um mês *
> 22.07.2009 - 18h46 Samuel Silva
> Uma inundação provocada pela chuva obrigou ao encerramento do túnel da Avenida da Liberdade, em Braga, durante a manhã de ontem. Um mês depois da inauguração, a obra volta a dar problemas, mas a autarquia afirma que tudo ficou a dever-se a uma obstrução de um colector numa artéria contígua.
> 
> ...






> *Chuva intensa no Minho inunda ruas e habitações*
> A chuva intensa que se fez sentir ao longo do dia de ontem um pouco por toda a região do Minho, sobretudo na parte da manhã, provocou diversas inundações que afectaram habitações, ruas e túneis, bem como vários acidentes.
> Em Braga, os bombeiros foram chamados para acudir a diversas situações, tendo o mau tempo obrigado, ainda, ao encerramento do túnel da Avenida da Liberdade durante quase uma hora, para que fosse retirada a água que lá se acumulou. As fortes chuvadas atingiram também os concelhos de Amares, Barcelos, Famalicão, Vila Verde e Viana do Castelo.
> Texto, Rita Cunha
> ...






> Braga: Manhã de temporal obriga bombeiros a trabalho intenso
> *Chuva de Verão causa inundações*
> O intenso temporal que ontem se abateu sobre a cidade de Braga provocou mais de uma centena de inundações e terá estado na origem de mais de duas dezenas de acidentes de viação. Os bombeiros da cidade, Voluntários e Sapadores, não tiveram mãos a medir, e só ao final do dia conseguiram resolver todas as situações.
> 
> ...






> *Chuvas e ventos fortes causam estragos no Norte do País*
> por ALFREDO TEIXEIRA
> 
> 
> ...







> *E por que venta tanto este Verão?*
> JOSÉ MIGUEL GASPAR
> 
> Tempo anómalo mantém-se até sexta com céu carregado no Minho, Douro Litoral e noroeste do continente. Ventos amainam no sábado e só depois regressa o calor.
> ...


----------



## Minho (23 Jul 2009 às 15:01)

Um aparte... o último recorte está fantástico. É raro nos dias de hoje jornalistas escreverem sobre um assunto comum com tanta elegância...


Por Melgaço vai "melhorando" o tempo com o Sol a brilhar de quando em vez. A temperatura não está a subir tanto como esperava não tendo passado dos 20.5ºC até ao momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jul 2009 às 17:03)

Boa tarde.

QUE INBEJA, QUE INBEJA GENTE!!! tANTA CHUBA AÍ POR CIMA E NÓS A BER O NABIO ANDAR...Mas eu desforro-me no próximo *INBERNO*...

A precipitação recolhida entre ontem e hoje cifrou-se nuns "míseros" 39,5 mm - claro que para as gentes do sul foi pena não serem repartidos com eles; há zonas a necessitarem de água.

Uma tarde de céu nublado (digamos a cerca de 60% de nebulosidade neste momento), vento fraco. A precipitação parece ter abandonado a zona...
A *Tmáx* foi de *23,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2009 às 18:48)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *25,0ºC*

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco.
(Nada comparado com o de ontem). 

Temperatura Actual: *23,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2009 às 20:42)

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *20,3ºC*



N_Fig disse:


> 102mm em Cabril só ontem!
> Hoje mais 4mm em Cabril, 107mm lá acumulados desde o ínicio do mês...


----------



## Minho (23 Jul 2009 às 23:05)

Boa noite.


Hoje nada a salientar de especial. Tempo muito fresco principalmente agora na parte da noite quando registo apenas 14.2ºC (a mínima do dia...)

A máxima ficou-se pelos 20.8ºC.

Esta madrugada de seguir com atenção as mínimas nas estações de montanha (Lamas de Mouro às 22h registava 9.9ºC).


Amanhã já deverá ser um dia de alguma recuperação nas temperaturas máximas.


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2009 às 00:37)

_Extremos do dia 23.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *16,9ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Dia de alguma nebulosidade_.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado por _Estratocumulus_ e vento nulo (não há qualquer brisa)

Temperatura Actual: *16,7ºC*


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2009 às 03:27)

Fil disse:


> Grande diferença hoje entre o noroeste da península e o sudeste:



Um mapa que claramente não tem em conta factores importantíssimos e simples  como o relevo ( duvido que no Vale do Douro esteja o mesmo que no Minho ( tanto na precipitação recolhida como na temperatura) ,daí seja pouco de fiar, mas no entanto, interessante pelas  disparidades verificadas ( essencialmente entre Norte Litoral e o Sudeste de Espanha).


----------



## Veterano (24 Jul 2009 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Manhã com céu parcialmente nublado, vento fraco e 16,4º.


----------



## Vince (24 Jul 2009 às 09:35)

belem disse:


> Um mapa que claramente não tem em conta factores importantíssimos e simples  como o relevo ( duvido que no Vale do Douro esteja o mesmo que no Minho ( tanto na precipitação recolhida como na temperatura) ,daí seja pouco de fiar, mas no entanto, interessante pelas  disparidades verificadas ( essencialmente entre Norte Litoral e o Sudeste de Espanha).



O mapa é um interessante e inovador produto do meteoclimatic (anunciado aqui pelo breitling) gerado em tempo real com interpolação de dados das estações com mais qualquer coisa. Serve de orientação, acho que nunca teve pretensão de ser um produto de rigor cientifico.


Voltando ao evento de anteontem, em Ourense (Galiza) sabe-se já que que os 72.2mm que lá caíram constituem registo histórico para essa estação que existe desde 1973. Não só pulverizou o máximo diário para Julho (30,4mm) como o próprio total acumulado do mês de Julho (53,7mm). E a curiosidade de ter sido no mesmo dia em que 580km para leste quase à mesma latitude Zaragoza batia o seu máximo histórico de temperatura.



> La lluvia pulverizó el miércoles todos los récords de julio en Ourense desde 1973 http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/galicia/2009/07/24/0003_7866186.htm



E nós ? Os 100mm de Cabril, os 80mm de Braga ou os 62mm de Viana. Alguém conhece os históricos destas estações ? O IM já podia dizer qualquer coisita sobre o assunto


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2009 às 09:50)

Esses valores do Minho são soberbos para Julho!



Vince disse:


> O mapa é um interessante e inovador produto do meteoclimatic (anunciado aqui pelo breitling) gerado em tempo real com interpolação de dados das estações com mais qualquer coisa. Serve de orientação, acho que nunca teve pretensão de ser um produto de rigor cientifico.
> 
> 
> Voltando ao evento de anteontem, em Ourense (Galiza) sabe-se já que que os 72.2mm que lá caíram constituem registo histórico para essa estação que existe desde 1973. Não só pulverizou o máximo diário para Julho (30,4mm) como o próprio total acumulado do mês de Julho (53,7mm). E a curiosidade de ter sido no mesmo dia em que 580km para leste quase à mesma latitude Zaragoza batia o seu máximo histórico de temperatura.
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2009 às 12:32)

Bom dia.
O dia começou com céu parcialmente nublado mas neste momento está encoberto.
A *Tmín* foi de *10,5ºC*

Não cheguei aos 500 mm de precipitação anteontem...*ohhhhh, como sofro!!!*


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2009 às 13:50)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Registada foi de *14,5ºC*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2009 às 18:11)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *24,0ºC*

Céu pouco nublado por cumulus sendo que estes têm maior uma concentração nas regiões do Interior.  
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante *W*
Temperatura Actual: *21,9ºC*


----------



## martinus (24 Jul 2009 às 19:41)

Hoje ainda choveu um bocado, pelo menos na zona este da cidade. Estava a cair certinha na área do Bom-Jesus por volta do almoço.
O Observatório de Gualtar ainda contou 1,3 mm.
http://orion.gualtar.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=50

Temperatura agora pelos 23 C. com tendência para mais uma noite fresca.


----------



## martinus (25 Jul 2009 às 00:24)

Olhando para o site do IM, aqui andaremos pelos 14,2 e Lamas de Mouro já vai nos 8,2. Temperaturas nocturnas de um Outono frescote.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jul 2009 às 00:26)

Boa noite
Um dia nublado, aparentemente sem chuva; nada recolhi de precipitação, mas como estive ausente não sei se pelo menos "morrinhou" - à distância, visto do meu local de trabalho não me admirava, pois o céu encoberto, as nuvens bastante baixas a certa altura e uma certa névoa que algumas vezes traz precipitação, podem bem ter sido indicadores disso. Mas como só agora regressei a casa nem deu para "inquirir" as gentes de cá.
A *Tmín* foi de *10,5ºC* e a *Tmáx* foi de *22,5ºC*; a *temp. actual* é de *15,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2009 às 02:25)

_Extremos do dia 24.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24,0ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *14,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Dia de céu, em geral, muito pouco nublado por Cumulus._

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Actualmente, céu limpo e 15,5ºC de temperatura. Não há vento.


----------



## Veterano (25 Jul 2009 às 07:31)

Bom dia. Céu sem nuvens a prenunciar talvez um bom fim-de-semana, 16,2º e HR nos 72%. Vento quase inexistente.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2009 às 09:16)

Segundo o Ogimet, Viana do Castelo, nos últimos dias registou 65.7mm de chuva acumulada.
É verdade?


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jul 2009 às 10:57)

Bom dia
Por aqui céu limpo, brisa de NW.
Tactual: 22.6ºC
HR: 65%
Pressão: 1023.2hPa


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2009 às 12:26)

Bons Dias !! 

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *13,8ºC*!

Actualmente sigo com 21,6ºC, e o céu encontra-se totalmente limpo!

Vento fraco.


----------



## Skizzo (25 Jul 2009 às 13:50)

Min: 16,5ºC

actual: 27,1ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2009 às 15:13)

Actualmente estão 22,4ºC e o céu mantém-se limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2009 às 00:37)

Boa noite e um bom Domingo.

O sábado foi um dia mais consentâneo com o verão que todos esperam, mesmo que a temperatura ainda não fosse alta. Céu limpo, vento fraco e temperatura acima de 25,0ºC durante a tarde, certamente agradaram a todos.

A *Tmín* foi de *9,5ºC* (fresquinha para a época - no limiar de noite tropical) e a *Tmáx* foi de *26,0ºC*.
A *temperatura actual* é de *12,5ºC* - mais uma noite tropical na expectativa
Começo a ver ao fundo, a uns kms de distância para sul, uma "cortina" de névoa\nevoeiro, que pode ser bem o prenúncio de um acordar sem sol...mas vamos ver se assim é.

Hoje isto parece um verdadeiro arraial à minha volta - já ouço fogo de artifício desde as 23.30h; e de mais de 10 locais diferentes até agora...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2009 às 12:33)

Boa tarde _"meteorologicómanos"_ Onde anda o pessoal?

O dia é de verão, não muito quente mas agradável...céu limpo, vento fraco.
A *Temp. actual* é de *25,0ºC* e a *Tmín* foi de *9,0ºC*; isto tem andado frescote durante a noite...devo levar uma média interessante   para o mês de Julho.

Saudações de veraneio para todos


----------



## Minho (26 Jul 2009 às 19:02)

Boas camaradas da meteorología 

Em Melgaço tempo muito agradável com céu limpo, algum vento e a máxima a ficar-se pelos 26.4ºC. 
A noite foi algo fresca (13.2ºC) tendo-se chegado a formar nevoeiro perto do rio Minho.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2009 às 19:42)

Bom fim de tarde e bom fim de fim de semana
Um dia de sol, agradável, não quente; a meio da tarde o vento apresentou-se moderado de noroeste, impedindo uma sensação mais agradável da temperatura.
A *Tmáx* ficou-se pelos *26,5ºC*. A *temp. actual* é de *18,0ºC*

Correcção: O vento também prenuncia a entrada de ar mais húmido (marítimo), pelo que não me admiraria de se formarem nevoeiros esta noite


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jul 2009 às 22:33)

Boa noite

Pelas 21.30h o *céu* apresentava-se *quase encoberto* na "Chã de Ferreira", nome do planalto onde se encontra o concelho de Paços de Ferreira. A *temperatura* era de *15,0ºC*
Como tinha referido anteriormente, o vento que se sentiu a partir do meio da tarde pressagiava a entrada de ar húmido marítimo, e foi precisamente isso que veio a acontecer. Mesmo a 30 km da costa que se sentia que a noite iria ser diferente...o "maldito" nevoeiro parece querer assentar arraiais na costa ocidental (pelo menos aqui no norte).


----------



## Minho (27 Jul 2009 às 01:17)

Por Melgaço a noite está calma, sem vento, céu nublado mas aparentemente a caminho de uma nova mínima baixa para esta época do ano. Neste momento estão 15.2ºC


Lamas de Mouro esta noite está a caminho de mais uma mínima de assinalar, já a noite passada foi inferior a 5ºC...


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2009 às 02:09)

Max: 25,6ºC
Min: 16,5ºC


por agora a temperatura está agradável, nos 19,6ºC. Penso que não deverá descer abaixo dos 18, com alguma sorte, dos 19.


----------



## Veterano (27 Jul 2009 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Voltamos à chuva, que caiu de forma fraca, o céu apresenta-se encoberto, estão 18,3º e vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jul 2009 às 10:37)

Bom dia.
Isto começa húmido q.b.; a *chuva fraca* marcou a sua presença até às 10h sem, no entanto, acumular qualquer valor para futuros estudos retrospectivos...
O céu permanece encoberto, vento fraco de noroeste (aparente).
A *temp. actual* é de *19,5ºC*.
A *Tmín* foi de *12,5ºC*

_O verão foi ali e já vem..._Deve ser o que toda a gente estará a pensar.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2009 às 11:40)

_Extremos do dia 25.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *23,6ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Extremos do dia 26.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2009 às 11:43)

Bons dias !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *15,5ºC*

Céu encoberto e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *21,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2009 às 13:22)

Minima: 18,6ºC

actual: 24,9ºC

céu pouco nublado.

Já tava na altura do IM actualizar as previsões de temperatura para o Porto usando a S.Pilar...


----------



## Minho (27 Jul 2009 às 16:13)

Boa tarde,

por Melgaço mais uma tarde muito agradável de primavera  com a máxima nos 24.8ºC e com alguma nebulosidade baixa e alta à mistura. Durante a manhã  caíram alguns chuviscos muito fracos que não foram suficientes para serem registados na minha estação.

Neste momento registo 23.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2009 às 17:22)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Máxima foi de *21,8ºC* [registada às 11h43]
Durante a tarde oscilou entre a máxima e os _20,3ºC_

De momento, o céu está praticamente limpo e o vento é fraco a moderado.

Temperatura Actual: *21,2ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (27 Jul 2009 às 21:39)

Maxima de 26,2ºC

enquanto a minima durante a madrugada foi agradável, nos 18,5ºC, neste momento estão apenas 19,1ºC, portanto avizinha-se uma noite bem fresca.


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2009 às 22:39)

Céu limpo e vento fraco!

Temperatura Actual: *16,3ºC*

A Mínima deverá rondar os _13ºC_


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 27.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,8ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,5ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm* [Ainda caíram uns pingos do qual a estação de Pedras Rubras registou pelas synops.





Resumo do dia: Alguns pingos. Céu encoberto de manhã que ao longo do dia foi limpando. Vento moderado.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento moderado

Temperatura Actual: *15,6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (28 Jul 2009 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com 15º, bancos de nevoeiro dispersos pela cidade, vento fraco, a máxima não vai ser elevada, rondará os 22º, e já é assim há semanas...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia veraneantes de _sobretudo_...

A *Tmín* ficou-se pelos *9,5ºC*.
O céu apresenta-se limpo, embora haja uma discreta neblina no ar. A *Temp. actual* é de *21,0ºC*

Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *23,5ºC* - muito alta para a estação (do inverno)

"O verão foi ali e já volta!" - foi o que me disse um pinguim que passou aqui pela costa norte e deliciou-se com a frescura que se sente nestas últimas semanas...parece que ele vai aconselhar os colegas a virem até cá nas férias do próximo verão!!!


----------



## Veterano (28 Jul 2009 às 10:45)

Aristocrata disse:


> "O verão foi ali e já volta!" - foi o que me disse um pinguim que passou aqui pela costa norte e deliciou-se com a frescura que se sente nestas últimas semanas...parece que ele vai aconselhar os colegas a virem até cá nas férias do próximo verão!!!



  Seria agradável vislumbrar alguns pinguins pelo litoral norte, estou convencido que se sentiriam mais frescos aqui que nas zonas do norte da Europa.


----------



## Minho (28 Jul 2009 às 12:51)

Melgaço

Mais um dia de Julho mais uma mínima bem baixa (12.5ºC).

Céu limpo com vento fraco. Neste momento registo ainda 22.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2009 às 12:59)

Boas Tardes !! 

Hoje, registei a temperatura mais baixa de Julho de 2009 com *12,7ºC*.

De manhã, algum nevoeiro que se foi dissipando ao longo da manhã. 

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *21,6ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2009 às 14:06)

Minima: 15,9ºC

actual: 25,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2009 às 14:21)

De notar uma descida da temperatura aos 19,9ºC, há pouco, seguindo-se-lhe uma subida, para os 20,9ºC actuais.

O céu mantém-se limpo, e o vento sopra fraco, sendo por vezes nulo.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2009 às 15:41)

sobe para os 26,1ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jul 2009 às 16:39)

Boa tarde
O céu segue limpo, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de noroeste (aparente). A *temp. actual* é de *23,0ºC* e a *Tmáx* foi de *25,5ºC*.


----------



## Minho (28 Jul 2009 às 18:46)

Aqui por Melgaço outro dia muito agradável com a temperatura máxima nos 25.0ºC, céu limpo e vendo fraco com rajadas moderadas.

Neste momento 22.2ºC (se o vento permitir, prepara-se mais uma mínima bem baixa...)


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2009 às 18:57)

Boas Tardes !!

A Temperatura Máxima registada foi de *22,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura Actual: *19,7ºC* [Avizinha-se a noite mais fria de mês de Julho deste ano , pelo menos para mim] 

Excelente dia de praia. Água quente e vento fraco.
Assim sim, faz-se praia sem estar a esturricar ao sol ou _afogar-se_ em suor com tanto calor.

Viva o *NORTE* !!!


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2009 às 19:00)

Viva! 

máxima não foi além dos 26,3ºC

agora apenas 22,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Jul 2009 às 21:54)

Actualmente encontro-me com *16,2ºC*. A noite será fresca!

O céu mantém-se limpo.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2009 às 23:05)

por agora 18,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2009 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 28.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *22,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,7ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu limpo e vento fraco_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
A Temperatura desce progressivamente, sem sobressaltos, estando nos *14,0ºC* actualmente.

A humidade relativa ronda os *85 %*


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 00:42)

Ponho aqui um mail que o IM me enviou:



> > 1 - A Estação Meteorológica Automática (EMA) do Porto/Serra do Pilar é nova, encontrando-se instalada no mesmo local onde se encontra
> > instalada a Estação Clássica, sendo por isso a primeira vez que temos dados deste local na internet em tempo real.
> >
> > 2- A distância ao mar desta EMA (5600 metros) é superior a distância ao mar da EMA do Porto/Pedras Rubras (3600 metros).
> ...



Afinal a distância não é a mesma entre as duas estações.
Mas o que me surpreendeu foi saber que a de Massarelos é EMA e não REUMA. Por isso é que no site quando pomos para observar as temperaturas actuais, a de Massarelos aparece mas as REUMAS de Lx não. Porque afinal é EMA tal como as outras.


----------



## Minho (29 Jul 2009 às 01:35)

Em Melgaço estou a 0,1ºC de bater a mínima do mês... 12.5ºC

Em Lamas de Mouro já se registavam às 00h: 6.3ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2009 às 02:07)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *13,2ºC*
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Surpreendente, Lamas de Mouro com *3,8ºC* às 1h  e Penhas Douradas com *6 %* e vento moderado - 36,4km/h


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 02:30)

17,6ºC agora


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jul 2009 às 02:37)

Confirmo que está fresquinho. Os pinguins andam aí de férias!

Neste momento a *temperatura* é de *8,0ºC* - não sei se baixará mais, mas é quase a mínima do mês - 7,5ºC

Ó *VERÃO*!!! Onde andas tu? Que falta fazes...o *vinho* precisa de ti para *amadurecer*!


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 05:00)

meu deus, moras em Paços ou no Ártico? 


16,4ºC por agora. Até amanhã


----------



## Veterano (29 Jul 2009 às 08:43)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca com 14,6º, depois de algumas nuvens o céu está a ficar limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jul 2009 às 10:22)

João Soares disse:


> Céu limpo e vento fraco
> 
> Temperatura Actual: *13,2ºC*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



é 'normal' Lamas de Mouro ter dessas temperaturas. Ainda em 2007 teve uma mínima de 1,5ºC.
O que não é normal são esses dados das Penhas Douradas. Já no outro dia à uma da manhã, juntamente com a EMA de Aviz, era a estação menor com humidade relativa (11%)...


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jul 2009 às 11:43)

Skizzo disse:


> meu deus, moras em Paços ou no Ártico?



Acho  que é em Paços

A *Tmín* hoje foi de *7,0ºC*; isto vai giro, vai...fresquinho, fresquinho! O que vale é que em Agosto começa o campeonato e a coisa aquece de certeza.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2009 às 12:04)

Boas Tardes !! 

A Temperatura Mínima foi de *12,8ºC*.

Céu encoberto por estratocumulus e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 12:31)

Minima 16ºC

actual 24,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2009 às 12:44)

Bom dia!

Muitas espectativas, mas mínima foi um fiasco. Não desceu abaixo dos *12,8ºC*.

Actualmente estão já 23,7ºC, e o céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cirrus Uncius e Cumulus Mediocris.

Vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2009 às 22:22)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, a temperatura máxima rondou os *24ºC*.

Actualmente, céu encoberto e 19,6ºC.

Vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Jul 2009 às 23:05)

noite bem mais agradável que nos dias anteriores, temperatura na casa dos 21ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2009 às 00:06)

Depois de uma noite com uma *Tmín* de *7,0ºC*, o dia apresentou-se com uma *Tmáx* de *24,0ºC*.
Agora tenho céu encoberto, sem vento, e com uma temperatura de *16,0ºC*

Boa noite


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jul 2009 às 00:09)

bem a maxima foi entao de 25,1ºC, minima de 16ºC.

Por agora 21ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Jul 2009 às 00:10)

_Extremos do dia 29.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *24ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *12,8ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Céu muito nublado por um mix de nuvens, desde Cumulus Mediocris a Cirrus Uncius._ 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado por Estratocumulus e vento nulo.

Temperatura Actual: *19,2ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2009 às 07:52)

Bom dia.
O dia começa encoberto. Ameaça cair um orvalho ou chuvisco mas nada até ao momento - que eu visse, pois acordei há pouco
*15,0ºC* de *temp. actual* e uma *Tmín* de *11,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (30 Jul 2009 às 09:14)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, com 18,5º, vento fraco, ameaça chuviscar.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jul 2009 às 11:42)

Bons Dias !! 

Manhã encoberto por Fractus.
A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *15,9ºC*

Céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *20,8ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (30 Jul 2009 às 13:36)

oix 

Min: 18,3ºC

actualmente: 25,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (30 Jul 2009 às 13:46)

Ainda bastantes Fractus no mar! Temperatura nos 20,9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (30 Jul 2009 às 15:12)

Sigo por Rio Tinto com 24,6º, vento fraco de noroeste, céu praticamente limpo.

  Por volta das 13.30 h pairava uma neblina sobre a praia em Matosinhos, entretanto levantou.


----------



## João Soares (30 Jul 2009 às 18:32)

Temperatura máxima de apenas *21,3ºC*.

Actualmente estão 20,0ºC, e o céu encontra-se limpo. Vento fraco.


Mais uma agradável tarde de praia!


----------



## Veterano (30 Jul 2009 às 21:25)

Registo 18,2º para uma HR de 68%. Tempo propício para as plantinhas...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jul 2009 às 23:47)

Veterano disse:


> Registo 18,2º para uma HR de 68%. Tempo propício para as plantinhas...


Plantinhas e ervas daninhas... Para elas tem andado um tempo bestial! Cresce tudo, mas mesmo tudo...menos o que a gente quer. Trabalhos e mais trabalhos a retirar as ervas daninhas do meio das outras

Mais um dia de verão () e mais um dia com uma temperatura amena.
A *Tmáx* ficou-se pelos *24,5ºC*.
A *Temp. actual* é de *12,5ºC*.
Até amanhã. Leitinho morninho e caminha...e durmam bem


----------



## João Soares (31 Jul 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 30.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *21,3ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *15,3ºC* _[Batida às 23h59]_

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: _Manhã de nevoeiro, tarde e noite de céu limpo._

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *15,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (31 Jul 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Está-se a preparar mais um fim-de-semana "à litoral norte". Registo 14,6º, o nevoeiro sobe vindo do mar, vento fraco de noroeste, às 7.00 h o sol brilhava.

  Para amanhã estou a pensar numa actividade à volta da lareira.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jul 2009 às 13:19)

Bom dia!!

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *13,4ºC.*
Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus, e vento fraco.

Alguns Cumulus no horizonte, e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *23,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (31 Jul 2009 às 13:30)

Min: 17,4ºC

actual: 26ºC


----------



## Veterano (31 Jul 2009 às 15:19)

Boa tarde. Sigo com 24,2º em Rio Tinto, tive a informação de um óptimo dia de praia no litoral norte, toca a aproveitar, amanhã chega a chuva para regar as plantinhas e as ervas daninhas do Aristocrata.


----------



## Skizzo (31 Jul 2009 às 18:46)

Maxima de 27,2ºC

Dia agradável


----------



## João Soares (31 Jul 2009 às 19:23)

Skizzo disse:


> Maxima de 27,2ºC
> 
> Dia agradável



Por cá também teve um dia Muito agradável.

A Temperatura Máxima Atingiu os *25,5ºC*

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *22,9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (31 Jul 2009 às 20:25)

Para não destoar e porque é verdade, no Aviz a tarde está acabar com 21,4º e HR nos 67%, vento muito fraco, céu praticamente limpo, o dia de praia ideal no meu conceito, pena tudo se alterar amanhã...


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jul 2009 às 23:21)

Boa noite

O IM lançou alerta amarelo e realmente a imagem de satélite mostra alguma actividade,
Neste momento sigo com 19.1ºC, brisa de NW.


----------



## João Soares (1 Ago 2009 às 00:06)

_Extremos do dia 31.Julho.2009:_

Temperatura Máxima: *25,5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *13,4ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

Resumo do dia: Céu limpo com aumento da nebulosidade a noite.


----------

